# cannondale habit



## Waldduese (30. November 2015)

Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit dem neuen Cannondale habit ?
Gewichte und Fotos wären super.

Viele Grüße 

Walddüse


----------



## cd-surfer (1. Dezember 2015)

Würde mich auch interresieren. Vor allem die Performance des lagerlosen Alu-Hinterbaus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (1. Dezember 2015)

http://forums.mtbr.com/cannondale/cannondale-habit-981004.html


----------



## cd-surfer (2. Dezember 2015)

Danke für den Link.
Das Bad Habit als 29er aufzubauen wäre auch meine Option!


----------



## iRider (9. Dezember 2015)

Keine Fotos oder Gewichte, bin aber bei einer Demo eins auf meinem Hometrail gefahren. Also kenne das Terrain und weiss wie sich meine Räder darauf anfühlen. War ein Habit 1 Carbon und ich muss sagen .... ich hatte mehr erwartet. Fahre sonst ein Intense Spider FRO mit 130 mm Gabel als mein XC Rad (und ja, es hat die super langsamen 26" Rädern ). Das Habit musste ich in L fahren da sich das Oberrohr des M sehr kurz angefühlt hat. Fahre sonst M, andere waren auch überrascht wie kurz es war denn ein Test hatte behauptet Reach wäre relativ lang. Ansonsten war das Rad leicht und recht straff abgestimmt (trotz SAG bei 20-25%) und ging deshalb gut nach Vorne, allerdings bleib die Federung mehr an Hindernissen "hängen" als das VPP, trotz der straffen Abstimmung die diesen Effekt ja eigentlich minimieren sollte. Geometrie ist ziemlich spassig, wäre bestimmt ein super Rad für Flowtrails und 4X-artige Strecken. Kann mir das schon als "das eine" Rad für jemanden vorstellen der ab und an mal Marathons fährt aber auch auf den lokalen Pumptracks und BMX-Strecken Spass haben will und normal nicht zu rauhe Trails fährt. Federung war jetzt nicht so prickelnd trotz straffer Abstimmung, hätte etwas mehr LS Duckstufe in der Gabel gebrauchen können da die in der Kurve immer so komisch durchgesackt ist (Lefty-Problem?). Aber das wäre was womit ich spielen würde wenn es mein Rad wäre, kann schon sein dass man dies mit der Zeit hinbekommt. Das Testrad hat leider auch schon im Hinterbau/Tretlagerbreich geknarzt und der Lockout ging nicht obwohl das Rad noch ziemlich wenig gefahren war.
Also insgesamt hat die Testfahrt meinem Geldbeutel sehr gut gefallen da sich der "will haben" Effekt nicht eingestellt hat obwohl ich eigentlich hohe Erwartungen hatte.


----------



## cd-surfer (10. Dezember 2015)

Danke für den Bericht! Die Demo-Kisten sind immer ziemlich rum, die werden ja auch seit Monaten durch Europa gezerrt und von Magazintest zu Veranstaltungen usw geschliffen. Wer weiß was der Dämpfer und die Gabel schon für Macken hatten.


----------



## iRider (10. Dezember 2015)

Bin das Rad Ende September gefahren. Sah da optisch noch recht neuwertig aus, also nicht die üblichen Kampfspuren die man sonst an Demorädern hat. Hatte zum Glück auch Zeit genug die Federung einigermassen abzustimmen, Lenker und Bremsen so einzustellen dass sie mir von der Ergonomie passen. Das Grundsetup von Gabel/Dämpfer war etwas komisch, zuviel HS Druckstufe (straffes Fahrverhalten) aber nicht genug LS (Gabeltauchen) für meinen Geschmack. Wie gesagt, denke das ist lösbar. Lockout bräuchte ich bei dem Rad ehrlich nicht wenn es richtig abgestimmt ist.


----------



## der-Markus (21. Februar 2016)

Habe auch schon einige Erfahrungen mit meinem Habit4 machen dürfen..

von Vorne:
Beim 300 km Service hat der RockShox noch immer so gesifft, dass wir uns entschieden haben ihn einzuschicken. Mein Mechaniker meinte es wäre eventuell auch was an der Lefty zu machen. Laut einer Ausschreibung von Cannondale sei irgendein Teil zu tauschen, der unter Umständen zu Problemen führen könnte. Das kann aber in der Werkstatt gemacht werden und die Lefty muss niergens hin geschickt werden.

Problem war nur, dass beim Ausbau des Vorderrades auch gleich das Gewinde der Nabe (oder eigentlich die Feder darin - "spindle thread" rausgekommen ist, weil die nicht korrekt montiert war. Somit konnte die Lefty nicht vor Ort repariert werden und wurde an 88+ geschickt. Hat auch nicht lange gedauert und Dämpfer UND Lefty waren wieder da.

Positionen lt. Service Übersicht:

War System Diagnose
War Luftverlust behoben
War Lefty spindle thread replacement
Serv Flushing, re-lubing the Hybrid teleskop
Air Seals Kit 100h Tune Lefty HYB PBR/XLR 32er
Lube Lefty HYB Telescoplube Kit
Air Solo Kit Spring (Service 100h)
War Versand und Verpackung

Gestern bei der dritten Ausfahrt nach der letzten Reparatur (alle waren Wetter- und Arbeitsbedingt eher kurz, zwischen 10 und 20 km) setzt ich mich aufs Habit und die Lefty federt voll ein. In der Werkstatt konnten wir dann noch ein dezentes Klackern in der Lefty vernehmen. Toll :klatsch:

Der Mario vom Sport Picher hat die Situation gerettet und mir ein GT Sensor zur Verfügung gestellt. Mit dem bin ich dann eine nette Runde gefahren und das werde ich morgen wiederholen.

Wenn die Lefty nicht astrein serviciert zurück kommt und auch nur irgendwelche Macken macht, überlege ich schon das Rad zurück zu geben. Das ist ein 3.000 € Rad hat gerade mal 400 km am Buckel und macht Zicken wie ein 10 Jahre alter Gaul. Gar nicht leiwand Cannondale! Vom ständigen zerlegen, verschicken und wieder einbauen werden die Trümmer halt auch nicht besser.


----------



## cd-surfer (21. Februar 2016)

Nach meiner 15 jährigen Erfahrung mit Leftys ist mir sowas weder selbst passiert noch davon gehört.

Morgen soll mein Bad Habit kommen...


----------



## der-Markus (21. Februar 2016)

cd-surfer schrieb:


> Nach meiner 15 jährigen Erfahrung mit Leftys ist mir sowas weder selbst passiert noch davon gehört.
> 
> Morgen soll mein Bad Habit kommen...



Ich wünsche Dir jedenfalls viel Glück, gehe aber davon aus, das ich nur ein Montagsteil erwischt habe. Wären alle Räder derart miserabel verarbeitet, müssten die Dinger 5.000 € aufwärts kosten um den Mehraufwand fürs Nachbessern zu decken.
Jetzt liegt's an Cannondale was sie daraus machen, ich werde berichten.


----------



## InoX (22. Februar 2016)

der-Markus schrieb:


> Habe auch schon einige Erfahrungen mit meinem Habit4 machen dürfen..
> 
> von Vorne:
> Beim 300 km Service hat der RockShox noch immer so gesifft, dass wir uns entschieden haben ihn einzuschicken. Mein Mechaniker meinte es wäre eventuell auch was an der Lefty zu machen. Laut einer Ausschreibung von Cannondale sei irgendein Teil zu tauschen, der unter Umständen zu Problemen führen könnte. Das kann aber in der Werkstatt gemacht werden und die Lefty muss niergens hin geschickt werden.
> ...



Für den 100h Service und das Soloair-Update auf Spiralfeder muss man keine Lefty ausbauen. Da reicht es wenn man sich den Lenker aus dem Weg dreht. Ein Cannondale-Händler sollte das dann auch in seiner Werkstatt machen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-Markus (22. Februar 2016)

Mein Mechaniker hat heute bei Cannondale reklamiert und es kamen flux 2(!) Techniker den weiten Weg aus Wien und haben die Gabel in der Werkstatt serviciert. schauen wir wie viele Ausfahrten diesmal drin sind.


----------



## InoX (22. Februar 2016)

Bin gespannt.


----------



## der-Markus (5. März 2016)

Da sich das Rad die letzen 2 Wochen gut benommen hat und vorraussichtlich bleiben darf gab es heute ein kleines Upgrade:




WP_20160305_16_20_35_Pro by Markus, auf Flickr




WP_20160305_16_21_13_Pro by Markus, auf Flickr




WP_20160305_16_20_56_Pro by Markus, auf Flickr

Eine Reverb Stealth mit 125 mm habe ich eingebaut. Steckt ganz drin und passt voll ausgefahren mit der Höhe. Gut gemessen :klatsch:


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (30. März 2016)

Hallo.
Gibt es etwas neues zu Berichten oder läuft jetzt alles einwandfrei?


----------



## der-Markus (31. März 2016)

Das Rad hat jetzt ca. 700 km drauf und mittlerweile passt alles. Der Dämpfer verliert kein Öl mehr, die Gabel funktioniert. Jetzt knacken nur mehr die TIME Pedale. Da kann Cannondale aber wohl wirklich nichts dafür.

Hätte von Beginn an so sein sollen, dann gäbe es eine uneingeschränkte Kaufempfehlung von mir. So gibt's eine 1-


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (2. April 2016)

Danke.
Hab ein SE bestellt und freue mich schon drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cd-surfer (13. April 2016)

So, Bad Habit nach der ersten Probefahrt.
Änderung bis jetzt: Lenker auf 74cm gekürzt und meiner Reverb eingebaut. Gewicht ca15 kilo. 
FazitLefty wird auf 130mm FW aufgebohrt um mit dem super Hinterbau mithalten zu können.  Geo ist perfekt für Trailhandling, wendig und doch laufruhig!
DeoreBremsen haben Shimanotypisch ausreichend Bumms und Dosierbarkeit.
Die Reifen sind bleischwer und haben extrem hohen Rollwiederstand. Die LR sind auch insgesamt zu schwer.
Ich tendiere jetzt stark zu einem leichten 29er Vorderrad da man Kurven immer wieder nachkorigieren muss wegen der Trägheit. Die Bridger müssen auf jeden Fall weg. Mal sehen ob ich am HR bei Bplus bleibe oder auch auf 29 Zoll gehe!


----------



## der-Markus (13. April 2016)

Schöne Farbe. Die Zugführung der Reverb ist nur ein Provisorium, oder?


----------



## cd-surfer (13. April 2016)

Ja, natürlich! Ich hatte sie noch hier und wollte sie für die Tests und erste Fahrten schnell reinstecken.
Demnächst kommt eine Stealth!


----------



## Soonwaldler (1. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen, hat schon jemand von Euch eine RS Stealth am Carbonrahmen nachgerüstet? Muss ich die Kurbel ausbauen und durch Unterrohr hoch ?

Viele Grüße

Soonwaldler


----------



## InoX (1. Juni 2016)

Ja ich glaube das musst du. Geht oben am
Steuerrohr ins Unterrohr rein und muss dann am Tretlager ins Sitzrohr geführt werden. Aber die Si geht ja gut raus.


----------



## Hai Leute (13. Juni 2016)

Hallo,
ist das Fahrwerk beim 4er eigentlich identisch wie beim 2er? Außer dass das 2er ein LockOut hat oder was ist genau der Unterschied zwischen dem RT und XX?


----------



## Hai Leute (23. Juni 2016)

Hat jemand die LR des 4er gewogen? Habe mir eines bestellt und würde gerne noch neue leichtere Laufräder holen.


----------



## Hai Leute (27. Juli 2016)

Hat jemand eine MT5 am HR montiert? Falls ja gibt es da Tipps? Mein Bremssattel hängt immer an der Strebe. Habe Größe M.
Wäre über eine Rückinfo dankbar.


----------



## Soonwaldler (28. Juli 2016)

Der LRS des 3er und 4er ist ein Eisenhaufen. HR 1141 g VR 895 g


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (14. August 2016)

N'Abend.
Finde nur ich die Lackierung des 2017er Habit SE so hässlich?
Auch das Cannondale ne Pike verbaut finde ich eigenartig.
Sind sowieso viele Änderungen...Fox Dropperpost 150mm (bis auf Gr. S.) statt Kindshock 125mm, Fox Dämpfer statt Rock Shox, GX1 statt X1, 29mm Felgenbreite statt 23mm, Magic Marry statt Nobby Nic vorne.

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/cannondale-2017-preview-press-camp-2016.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hai Leute (28. August 2016)

Sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig. Ich würde es mir in der Farbe jetzt auch nicht kaufen. Das mit der Pike finde ich auch sehr seltsam. Die Lefty nicht für den Einsatz geeignet? 
Hoffe, dass sie auch was an der Qualität des Lackes machen, ich habe jetzt schon etliche Kratzer und Abplatzer an der Schwinge von Steinschlag. Das hatte ich bei meinem alten nach vier Jahre nicht in der Masse.


----------



## der-Markus (9. November 2016)

Im Urlaub Ende September, Anfang Oktober hat sich die Lefty wieder verabschiedet. Luftverlust, willkürliches totales Absenken wie gehabt. Wieder aufpumpen brachte nichts. Jetzt steht das Rad seit 2. Oktober in der Werkstatt.

Nach einigem hin und her und großem Einsatz des Händlers wird bei mir nicht nur das 2Spring Bauteil in die bestehende Gabel eingebaut sondern die ganze Gabel gegen eine Neue getauscht.

Hab das Rad jetzt fast genau 1 Jahr und in der Zeit war es gut 2,25 Monate in der Werkstatt. Nach mittlerweile 3 Cannondales sicher das Letzte, schade! Die Kundenfreundlichkeit von Cannondale tut ihr übriges, null Kommunikation, keine Rückmeldung keine Transparenz oder klare Linie. Die Aussage vom Support, dass die Gabel mit dem Upgrade wohl die Beste am Markt ist, bleibt mir als besonderes Schmankerl im Gedächtnis - Fürs Werkstatt stehen braucht's keine gute Gabel habe ich erwidert, da reicht eine Starrgabel.


----------



## ObiWanChris (10. Januar 2017)

Hat schon mal jemand mit dem Gedanken gespielt ein Bad Habit mit 29" aufzubauen?


----------



## cd-surfer (10. Januar 2017)

Hab ich gemacht. Geht super! Fat Albert v. und h.,ist noch genügend Platz am Sitzrohr bzw. Lefty beim kompletten Einfedern.
Mit B-Plus war mir das Bike zu schwammig in Kurven und zu träge im Antritt. Ist jetzt alles ausgemerzt und die Karre ein Kilo leichter!
Sehr zu empfehlen!


----------



## ObiWanChris (11. Januar 2017)

Hast Du es einfach ausprobiert oder auch bei cannondale nachgefragt?


----------



## cd-surfer (11. Januar 2017)

Was soll ich da nachfragen?
Bei dem schlechten Support kriegt man eh keine Antwort. Und selbst wenn, die hätten auch nur gesagt: Kein bestimmungsgemäßer Einsatz - keine Garantie.
Messen kann ich auch selbst! B-plus Durchmesser ist etwas kleiner als 29 Zoll. Also komplett einfedern, draufrechnen, messen, passt!


----------



## forcierer (7. Juni 2017)

cd-surfer schrieb:


> Hab ich gemacht. Geht super! Fat Albert v. und h.,ist noch genügend Platz am Sitzrohr bzw. Lefty beim kompletten Einfedern.
> Mit B-Plus war mir das Bike zu schwammig in Kurven und zu träge im Antritt. Ist jetzt alles ausgemerzt und die Karre ein Kilo leichter!
> Sehr zu empfehlen!



würd ich gern mal ein Bild sehen bitte!


----------



## cd-surfer (7. Juni 2017)

Büdde sehr!


----------



## sid_savage (19. Juli 2017)

Hallo Habitler!

ich möchte mir ein Habit zulegen. Zur Auswahl steht das aktuelle Habit SE.
ich bin das aktuelle Habit 3 probegefahren und finde es geiel!

wegen einiger Berichte bin ich jedoch verunsichert wie stabil die Lefty nun denn ist?

Könnt ihr mir eure Erfahrungen damit mitteilen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hai Leute (19. Juli 2017)

Ich hatte bisher bis auf ein größeres Reset der Gabel nach knapp nem Jahr absolut keine Probleme mit der Gabel. 
Einstellen ist ein bissle Spielerei.

Aber saugeiles Bike!


----------



## sid_savage (20. Juli 2017)

was hast du da machen müssen? oder war das ein standard service?


----------



## Hai Leute (20. Juli 2017)

Da noch Garantie wurde sie eingeschickt. Die Nadellager mussten zurückgesetzt werden. Was über den normale Reset nicht mehr funktioniert hat.


----------



## cd-surfer (20. Juli 2017)

Die Lefty ist die stabilste Gabel überhaupt. Fahre seit 2006 nur Leftys. Sorglos, leicht, steif, sahne ansprechen, keine Probleme und durch die clevere Bauweise auch immer zu modifizieren und gut wartbar!


----------



## sid_savage (20. Juli 2017)

so wie ich das lese, dürfte durch dieses update, vieles der Probleme behoben werden.

http://www.cannondale.com/en/USA/Mandatory-Service-Bulletin


----------



## sid_savage (20. Juli 2017)

wisst ihr ob man das Habit  auf 29" umbauen kann? (nicht das bad habit - wie man am obigen bild ganz gut erkennt)
an der front sollte das ja prinzipiell möglich sein. aber am heck?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sid_savage (21. Juli 2017)

ist euch eigentlich schon mal aufgefallen, dass die Ami's bis zum Habit 2 mit der pike fahen und erst dann eine Lefty drauf haben?


----------



## cd-surfer (21. Juli 2017)

Habe das Gefühl, ne neue Lefty kommt und die Lager werden gelehrt!


----------



## StullY (26. Juli 2017)

@SID savage: Hast Du schon Dein Habit? Ich habe die SE-Version gestern Abend bestellt. Ich bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen!


----------



## sid_savage (26. Juli 2017)

na, noch nicht... ich muss zuerst mein auto verkaufen, damit ich es mir leisten kann


----------



## sid_savage (26. Juli 2017)

wo hast du es bestellt?


----------



## StullY (27. Juli 2017)

Bike24, die haben meiner Meinung nach das günstigste Angebot: 2699 € statt 4199 €. Aufbau dauert zwei Tage und dann DHL.


----------



## sid_savage (28. Juli 2017)

cool! hat die gabel schon den oben erwähnten umbau?


----------



## Hai Leute (28. Juli 2017)

Falls nicht ist das kein Problem. Mein 2016 Habit hat es auf Garantie erhalten ohne Zusatzkosten.


----------



## StullY (28. Juli 2017)

Die Lefty der SE-Version hat 130 mm denke ich... Am Montag wird das Bike versendet. Ich muss warten, stell aber dann Fotos rein und berichte...


----------



## sid_savage (8. Oktober 2017)

So...

Das Auto ist verkauft! 
Nun zum wirklich wichtigen:

Das geile radl!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sid_savage (8. Oktober 2017)




----------



## sid_savage (8. Oktober 2017)




----------



## cd-surfer (8. Oktober 2017)

Hab mit meinem letztens ein Enduro-Rennen absolviert. Bergab alles easy, nur für die Sprint-und Tretpassagen könnte es etwas besser aus dem Knick kommen. Hab aber auch 30% Sag am Dämpfer.


----------



## Hinti81 (22. April 2018)

Hallo
Ich hab mein habit 1 nun seit 1,5 jahre. Das fahrwerk funktioniert sehr gut aber der rahmen macht starke knarzgeräusche. Es wurden sämtliche teile ausgebaut, gereinigt und abgeschmiert, auch lt. anleitung mit den richtigen drehmomenten wieder montiert. Es stellte sich nach jedem zerlegen das knarzen ein, kam aber nach spätestens 100 km wieder. Habt ihr die probleme auch? Wenn ja, gibt es andere lösungen als damit zu leben oder das rad zu tauschen?
Beste grüsse


----------



## fastclimber (22. April 2018)

Meiner Frau ihres ist noch fast neu und hat geknarzt. Da wurde auf Garantie das Innenlager getauscht, jetzt ist Ruhe. Hoffentlich bleibt das so.


----------



## Hinti81 (22. April 2018)

Hi. 
Wurde das tretlager gewechselt oder die lagerung am Hinterbau
Lg
Klaus


----------



## fastclimber (23. April 2018)

Das Tretlager


----------



## Hinti81 (23. April 2018)

Alles klar. 
Danke


----------



## Friendsofmine (28. April 2018)

Hallo CD Habit Freunde- überlege auch von einem Scalpel auf ein Habit umzusteigen, nur muss es eine spezielle Farbe des SE sein - und da gerade die Saison angefangen hat wird es wohl eher zum Herbst was werden.

Suchfaktor:
CD Habit SE aus 2016 - dieses famose hellblau oder Purple - in Large.

_SOOO.....der Herbst ist da und ich habe wirklich ein fast neuwertiges CD SE gefunden & gekauft._

Gruß und euch ein schönes Bikewochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cd-surfer (28. April 2018)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Hallo CD Habit Freunde- überlege auch von einem Scalpel auf ein Habit umzusteigen, nur muss es eine spezielle Farbe des SE sein - und da gerade die Saison angefangen hat wird es wohl eher zum Herbst was werden.
> 
> Suchfaktor:
> CD Habit SE aus 2016 - dieses famose hellblau oder Purple - in Large.
> ...


Ich würde mittlerweile eher zum Scalpel SE greifen. Das Habit ist schon ein eher träger Brocken.


----------



## Friendsofmine (30. April 2018)

Komme langsam in die Zeitzone / Alter wo es nicht mehr um Bestzeiten geht, und es ruhig ein biss'l gemütlicher werden kann.
Ich kann mit dem Scalpel leider nicht langsam fahren, das Teil ist so das man automatisch immer stramm in die Pedale haut.


----------



## ObiWanChris (3. Mai 2018)

Träger Brocken ist schon übertrieben. Ich denke nicht das ein Scalpel mit 29" viel agiler sein wird.
Oder sind die Habit Rahmen viel schwerer?

Ich habe mein Habit 3 jetzt soweit nach meinen Wünschen umgebaut und das Teil geht sehr gut hoch wie auch runter.
Update zum Habit 3 Carbon
- Eagle X0
- Fox Transfer Seatpost
- Laufrad mit MK3 Arch und 240s Narbe
- Potente Bereifung (Maxxis Minion DHF und Arden)


----------



## cd-surfer (3. Mai 2018)

Spreche natürlich von meinem ehemals B-Plus auf 29er umgebaut. Der Hinterbau ist halt nicht sonderlich antriebsneutral und recht plüschig für meinen Geschmack. Zu dem das Gewicht von ca 13.5 kg...
Bin das Scalpel SE gefahren,ist wesentlich sportlicher. 
Meine Ansprüche sind da aber auch anders, komme vom XCO.


----------



## Retrofan (3. Mai 2018)

Habe mir auch mal wieder ein Trail/Marathonbike gegönnt..... fährt sich ganz gut, Dämpfer muss noch gemacht werden (der hat gefühlt noch viel potential, offen wippt die Kiste schlimmer als ein Schaukelstuhl).
Für spaßige Trailrunden habe ich noch eine Magura Vyron im Wechsel. TOP!


----------



## cd-surfer (4. Mai 2018)

Marathonbike? 
Fährst du belgische oder tschechische Marathons?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Retrofan (4. Mai 2018)

Ist immer eine Frage der Einstellung wenn man an den Start von einem Marathon geht.... Ich will eigentlich nur Spaß haben und das Rad mit 11,6 KG kann man dann ganz gut fahren. Oder anders: Für einen Marathon ist es gut, bei einem Enduro Rennen ist man fehl am Platz mit der Kiste und alles dazwischen ist genau richtig.


----------



## cd-surfer (4. Mai 2018)

Ich sehe es genau andersrum!
Marathon niemals mit der Geo und dem Gewicht und dem Federweg.
Endurorennen bin ich dafür schon sehr zufriedenstellend gefahren.
Spricht fürd Habit: Jeder kann Seins  rein interpretieren.
Viel Spass mit der Karre!


----------



## sid_savage (8. Mai 2018)

Ist das eine formula Gabel?
Warum das?


----------



## Bindsteinracer (8. Mai 2018)

Erzähl doch mal n paar Details zu deinem Aufbau,ist ja nicht Alltäglich!?So mit dem 27,5 hinten und 29Zoll vorne.Wie fährst sich ,bist soweit zufrieden?Und was hat dich grad zu diesem Aufbau bewegt?Mfg


----------



## sid_savage (8. Mai 2018)

Ahhhh...deswegen die Gabel... 
das hab ich garnicht gesehen..


----------



## Retrofan (9. Mai 2018)

Die Überlegung bei der Gabel war erstmal optisch... die passt einfach. Der Schritt zur 29er mit 120mm mit 51mm Offset musste sein: Bauhöhe hat sich insgesamt nur um 5mm erhöht und die sind mit 25% Sag wieder weg, sprich geo ist fast gleich geblieben.
Insgesamt fährt es sich gefühlt besser als vorher wenn es grob wird.


----------



## Retrofan (9. Mai 2018)

Teileliste:
Gabel: Formula 33 120mm/29 mit 51 Offset
Laufräder: Hope Pro 4 mit Arch mk3 Vorne und Crest mk3 Hinten. Hinterrad ist Purple, Vorderrad Rot
Mäntel: Vorne ONZA IBEX in 2.4, Hinten ONZA IBEX in 2.25 natürlich Tubeless
Bremsen: Sram Level Ultimate 180/180
Schaltung Sram X01 11Fach
Kurbel Cannondale Si Hollowgram Kettenblatt 30 z
Vorbau Newman 60mm
Lenker Syntace Vector Carbon 740mm
Griffe: ESI in Rot
Sattelstütze: Bike Ahead Carbon / Magura Vyron 150mn
Sattel: Tune Speedneedle Marathon / SLR Carbon
Riesel Donut Ahead Kappe, Hinterradachse Carbon Ti
Fidlock Flasche
Knog Klingel


----------



## sid_savage (10. Mai 2018)

Find ich spannend..! Mein hardtail wollt auch ich im Motocross Stil umbauen. Dann ist es mir gestohlen worden.. also hat sich das dann auch erledigt.. 
Hast du die Gabel noch rum liegen gehabt und deswegen umgebaut, oder bist du tatsächlich mit dem tuning Gedanken an die Sache herangegangen?


----------



## luckyleaf (10. Mai 2018)

Hinti81 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich hab mein habit 1 nun seit 1,5 jahre. Das fahrwerk funktioniert sehr gut aber der rahmen macht starke knarzgeräusche. Es wurden sämtliche teile ausgebaut, gereinigt und abgeschmiert, auch lt. anleitung mit den richtigen drehmomenten wieder montiert. Es stellte sich nach jedem zerlegen das knarzen ein, kam aber nach spätestens 100 km wieder. Habt ihr die probleme auch? Wenn ja, gibt es andere lösungen als damit zu leben oder das rad zu tauschen?
> Beste grüsse



Hi Hinti!

Ich hatte das Problem kürzlich an meinem Trigger Carbon 2 von 2014. Der Grund war das OPI Steuerrohr mit Expander, welches verformt war. Wie auch immer das passiert ist. Ich habe es gegen ein Leonardi Racing Steuerrohr ausgetauscht und ordentlich mit Motorrex Hochleistungsfett eingerieben. Problem gelöst. Achte auch im unteren Bereich des Steuerrohrs, ob der Washer-Ring nicht porös oder verkehrt rum drin ist, sonst dringt noch mehr Dreck in das Steuerrohr und du hast in kurzer Zeit wieder Knarzen.


----------



## Retrofan (11. Mai 2018)

sid_savage schrieb:


> Hast du die Gabel noch rum liegen gehabt und deswegen umgebaut, oder bist du tatsächlich mit dem tuning Gedanken an die Sache herangegangen?



Da mir Leftys noch nie gefallen haben musste eine neue her bevor ich mir das Rad gekuaft hätte..... Die Formula in Ultraviolett ist von der Funktion Top und optisch hat die zu 100% gepasst. Als die dann als Schnäppchen hier im Bikemarkt Neu von einem Händler angeboten wurde habe ich mir sofort das Rad + Gabel bestellt und mich an die Arbeit gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Belphi (11. Mai 2018)

luckyleaf schrieb:


> Hi Hinti!
> 
> Ich hatte das Problem kürzlich an meinem Trigger Carbon 2 von 2014. Der Grund war das OPI Steuerrohr mit Expander, welches verformt war. Wie auch immer das passiert ist. Ich habe es gegen ein Leonardi Racing Steuerrohr ausgetauscht und ordentlich mit Motorrex Hochleistungsfett eingerieben. Problem gelöst. Achte auch im unteren Bereich des Steuerrohrs, ob der Washer-Ring nicht porös oder verkehrt rum drin ist, sonst dringt noch mehr Dreck in das Steuerrohr und du hast in kurzer Zeit wieder Knarzen.



Der Expander ist doch genau dazu da. Der soll das Rohr ovalisieren damit es sich nicht lösen kann.


----------



## luckyleaf (11. Mai 2018)

Belphi schrieb:


> Der Expander ist doch genau dazu da. Der soll das Rohr ovalisieren damit es sich nicht lösen kann.



Ergibt keinen Sinn Belphi, da das ovalisierte Steuerrohr, nicht mehr auf das Gewinde des OPI Vorbau greifen kann, wenn es verformt ist und erstmal abmontiert wurde. Hab ich SCHON AUSPROBIERT, mit meinem guten LEO, mit aller Kraft dagegen gedrückt und dabei mit anderer Hand, den OPI Vorbau festgehalten, das Steuerrohr hat sich nur im Kreis gedreht. Logisch auch.....


----------



## Belphi (16. Mai 2018)

Der Expander wurde erfunden weil sich das OPI-Steuerrohr lösen könnte. Durch die Montage des Expanders ovalisiert sich das Steuerrohr und kann sich nicht mehr lösen. Zur Demontage muss ich den Expander wenigstens lösen oder gar entfernen. Alu ist in gewisser Weise auch elastisch weshalb die Verformung bei Demontage verschwindet. Du ovalisiert das Gewinde erst wenn es mit dem Vorbau verschraubt ist.

Das ist die Erklärung die Cannondale auf Schulungen vermittelt. Habe eine ganze Weile für die gearbeitet.


----------



## luckyleaf (16. Mai 2018)

Belphi schrieb:


> Das ist die Erklärung die Cannondale auf Schulungen vermittelt. Habe eine ganze Weile für die gearbeitet.



Bei mir ist die Verformung leider nicht verschwunden. Durch die Verformung, konnte ich das Steuerrohr, nicht mehr reindrehen, weil das Gewinde logischerweise nicht mehr auf das Gewinde des OPI Vorbaus zugegriffen hat. Das wäre echt blöd, wenn man bei jeder Wartung der Lager, beim Einfetten oder Wartung/ Austausch der Lefty Gabel, ein neues Steuerrohr kaufen muss. Seltsam...

Egal, ich habe jetzt den Leonardi Racing, ohne welche Expander und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Belphi (16. Mai 2018)

OK, das ist nicht der Plan. Da hätte man sicherlich über CD etwas regeln können. Mit Händler und fähigem Außendienst...


----------



## Varanus (22. Mai 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,

benötige mal euren fachmännisvhen Rat und eure Erfahrung, der Lockout an meinem Habit bereitet mir Kopfzerbrechen -  Trotz Überholung der Remote mittels Service-Kit und Entlüften ist am Dämpfer kaum ein Unterschied bei Betätigung des Lockout zu vernehmen.

Verbaut sind der RockShox Full Sprint XLOC Remote, Lefty 2.0 Carbon und der Dämpfer RockShox Monarch DebonAir XX.

Die Lefty wird spürbar beruhigt aber nicht vollständig blockiert wie beispielsweise beim F-SI, am Dämpfer jedoch ist von einer „Verriegelung“ wie von RockShox beschrieben fast nichts zu spüren.
Am von Cannondale verbauten XLOC-Remote fehlt ja das einstellbare Floodgate, könnte man durch das Nachrüsten eine Verbesserung erzielen? Oder meint ihr das Problem liegt beim Dämpfer?

Schöne Grüße 

Klaus


----------



## cd-surfer (23. Mai 2018)

Bei mir wird die Lefty stärker gedämpft, bleibt aber leicht aktiv. ist allerdings eine PBR. Also wie bei dir. Der Dämpfer ist nach Umlegen des Hebels fast starr.
Ich denke, dein Dämpfer braucht etwas Liebe sprich Service.


----------



## Varanus (24. Mai 2018)

cd-surfer schrieb:


> Bei mir wird die Lefty stärker gedämpft, bleibt aber leicht aktiv. ist allerdings eine PBR. Also wie bei dir. Der Dämpfer ist nach Umlegen des Hebels fast starr.
> Ich denke, dein Dämpfer braucht etwas Liebe sprich Service.


 
Danke,

wenn ich das Prinzip richtig verstehe müsste der Dämpfer nach dem Entfernen der Remote-Leitung doch bei korrekter Funktion blockieren, oder?

Gruß Klaus


----------



## bobbycar (1. Juni 2018)

Kurze Frage in die Runde:
Fährt jemand eine Kettenführung an seinem Habit?
Wenn ja, welche (Link)?
Merci.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cd-surfer (1. Juni 2018)

Varanus schrieb:


> Danke,
> 
> wenn ich das Prinzip richtig verstehe müsste der Dämpfer nach dem Entfernen der Remote-Leitung doch bei korrekter Funktion blockieren, oder?
> 
> Gruß Klaus


Das weiss ich nicht...


----------



## fastclimber (1. Juni 2018)

Hallo 
ich habe die Frage schon in den allg Cannondale Thread gestellt, kam aber noch nichts. 
Wie hoch ist das Anzugsmoment für die Dämpferschrauben am Habit Carbon? Sind das wirklich 12Nm? Wie am Alu Habit? Hört sich ein wenig viel an, ist doch alles Kunststoff.


----------



## bobbycar (2. Juni 2018)

bobbycar schrieb:


> Kurze Frage in die Runde:
> Fährt jemand eine Kettenführung an seinem Habit?
> Wenn ja, welche (Link)?
> Merci.


No one?


----------



## Varanus (2. Juni 2018)

bobbycar schrieb:


> No one?


Hallo,

bei meinem 2016er Carbon 1 war die folgende Kettenführung dabei, habe sie aber nie montiert oder benötigt:


----------



## Varanus (2. Juni 2018)

fastclimber schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist das Anzugsmoment für die Dämpferschrauben am Habit Carbon? Sind das wirklich 12Nm? Wie am Alu Habit? Hört sich ein wenig viel an, ist doch alles Kunststoff.



Hallo,

laut Manuals sind es 12Nm, unabhängig vom Rahmenmaterial und dem Material der Dämpferwippe.
Habe die Schrauben jedenfalls mit 12Nm festgezogen, bisher problemlos 

Gruß Klaus


----------



## bobbycar (2. Juni 2018)

Varanus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bei meinem 2016er Carbon 1 war die folgende Kettenführung dabei, habe sie aber nie montiert oder benötigt:
> Anhang anzeigen 736461 Anhang anzeigen 736462


Danke Dir.
Ist das ein high direct mount?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Varanus (3. Juni 2018)

bobbycar schrieb:


> Ist das ein high direct mount?


Sorry,

da kann ich die nicht weiterhelfen, finde sie weder in den Unterlagen von Cannondale, noch auf der Webseite von mrp.
Habe am Habit aber noch nie ein Problem mit einer abgesprungenen Kette gehabt, nicht mit dem originalen Direct Mount Kettenblatt und auch nicht mit dem aktuell verbautem Ovalen. Kann dir die Kettenführung gerne abtreten.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## bobbycar (3. Juni 2018)

Varanus schrieb:


> Sorry,
> 
> da kann ich die nicht weiterhelfen, finde sie weder in den Unterlagen von Cannondale, noch auf der Webseite von mrp.
> Habe am Habit aber noch nie ein Problem mit einer abgesprungenen Kette gehabt, nicht mit dem originalen Direct Mount Kettenblatt und auch nicht mit dem aktuell verbautem Ovalen. Kann dir die Kettenführung gerne abtreten.
> ...


Danke, ich denke mal darüber nach, hatte eigentlich eine e*thirteen im Auge


----------



## mete (5. Juni 2018)

Nein, die MRP ist für e-Type (S2/S3) Befestigungen.


----------



## bobbycar (6. Juni 2018)

mete schrieb:


> Nein, die MRP ist für e-Type (S2/S3) Befestigungen.


Danke.


----------



## bobbycar (6. Juni 2018)

fastclimber schrieb:


> Hallo
> ich habe die Frage schon in den allg Cannondale Thread gestellt, kam aber noch nichts.
> Wie hoch ist das Anzugsmoment für die Dämpferschrauben am Habit Carbon? Sind das wirklich 12Nm? Wie am Alu Habit? Hört sich ein wenig viel an, ist doch alles Kunststoff.


Im Manual steht direkt darunter die Darstellung vom CARBON Shock Link


----------



## fastclimber (6. Juni 2018)

Vielen Dank, Dämpfer ist wieder drin, 12Nm haben gepasst.


----------



## Radel_Mirk (1. Juli 2018)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

Ich hätte die Möglichkeit ein Habit Rahmen zubekommen. Der aktuelle Besitzer tut sich schwer mit dem Dämpfermaß, könnt ihr sagen welche Einbaulänge der Dämpfer im Habit hat?
Ich habe auch schon Datenblätter u Broschüren gesichter aber nix gefunden, gefühlt kenne ich jedes Maß ausser für den Dämpfer .
Danke


----------



## Varanus (1. Juli 2018)

Radel_Mirk schrieb:


> ...könnt ihr sagen welche Einbaulänge der Dämpfer im Habit hat?



Hallo,

das Dämpfermaß ist 184x44

(im Habit Carbon 1 war der folgende Dämpfer verbaut: Rock Shox Monarch XX DebonAir 184x44)

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Radel_Mirk (1. Juli 2018)

Hey,

Vielen Dank u stimmt auch. Ich habe mittlerweile das Maß auf einem Datenblatt gefunden.


----------



## fastclimber (11. November 2018)

Hallo, mal ne Frage. Am Habit meiner Frau ist das 26er Kettenblatt verschlissen. Kann man da beliebige Kettenblätter drauf machen? ZB Shimano? Oder muss das wegen Lochkreis usw ein Cannondale Kettenblatt sein? Wollte erst mal fragen bevor ich das auseinander nehme.
Danke schon mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cycliste17 (11. November 2018)

Zu allgemein formuliert. Welche Kurbel ist denn genau am Habit dran? Wenn die Lochkreise anderer Hersteller passen, funktioniert das in den meisten Fällen. FSA und Stronglight haben zB.ein breites Angebot.


----------



## fastclimber (11. November 2018)

Sorry, das ist ein 2017er Habit 3 Carbon, Slx, 26/36er FSA Kettenblätter. Ich habe auf die schnelle kein 26er FSA Blatt gefunden. Die FSA Sachen scheinen auch preislich etwas ambitioniert zu sein. Wenn da irgendein Standard Shimano o. ä. passen würde, wäre mir das lieber.


----------



## dagex (19. November 2018)

fastclimber schrieb:


> Sorry, das ist ein 2017er Habit 3 Carbon, Slx, 26/36er FSA Kettenblätter. Ich habe auf die schnelle kein 26er FSA Blatt gefunden. Die FSA Sachen scheinen auch preislich etwas ambitioniert zu sein. Wenn da irgendein Standard Shimano o. ä. passen würde, wäre mir das lieber.



Kann es sein, dass deine Frau das 2016er Carbon 3 fährt? Denn das 2017er-Modell hat vorne nur ein Kettenblatt. Deine Angaben mit den "26/36-FSA-Kettenblättern" lässt stark darauf schließen.
Da am 2016er Carbon 3 eine SI-Kurbel verbaut ist, gehe ich (ohne es sicher sagen zu können) davon aus, dass ein Standard-Cannondale-SI-Spider verbaut ist. An den passen dann Kettenblätter mit 104/64mm Lochkreis.
Das kleine Kettenblatt muss dann einen Lochkreis von 64 mm haben. Mit diesen Informationen kannst du dann bei den Händlern in deiner Umgebung oder auch im Internet auf die Suche gehen.
Ich kann dir da leider nichts empfehlen, da ich ausschließlich mit 1-fach Antrieben unterwegs bin (außer beim Rennrad) und aus 2-fach-Zeiten nur den "teuren Kram" von Sram kenne ;-) 

Auf die Schnelle hat meine Google-Suche ("Kettenblatt 26T") dieses Ergebnis geliefert: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-kettenblatt-xt-fc-m771-fc-t781-26-zaehne-28923

Viel Erfolg bei der Suche!


----------



## TitusLE (20. November 2018)

Nur, um des der Vollständigkeit halber erwähnt zu haben: Bei den Shimano-Blättern gibt es immer so Kennungen. Jetzt könnte man meinen "Was soll das? 26 Zähne sind 26 Zähne!". Die Blätter unterscheiden sich dann aber in der Position der Zähne zueinander. So können die Zähne z. B. um "eine halbe Zahnlänge" verschoben sein. Wenn man zwei Blätter so übereinander legen würde, dass die Befestigungslöcher genau fluchten, stünden die Zähne des einen Blatts genau in den Lücken des zweiten. Das wirkt sich dann natürlich auch auf die relative Position zum großen Blatt aus.
Ob man's beim Schalten wirklich merkt? Ich baue für meine Alpentouren immer mein 26er auf 24 um, funktioniert trotzdem recht gut. Wollte es halt, wie schon gesagt, erwähnen, um zur Verwirrung beitragen zu können


----------



## fastclimber (20. November 2018)

Oh man, typisch Fahrrad, 1000 verschiedene "Normen". Ich habe in der Bucht ein hoffentlich passendes Kettenblatt geschossen. Schau mer mal. Ich denke ich lege das Kettenblatt dann mal auf ein Blatt Papier und fahre mit dem Kuli drum herum, dann hab ich einen Vergleich wenn ich mal wieder in einem größeren Bike Shop bin. Danke für die guten Tipps!


----------



## TitusLE (20. November 2018)

Naja, was heißt Normen. Es macht halt einen Unterschied, ob du das 26er mit einem 36er oder 38er kombinierst. Da ist Shimano eben bemüht, die Schaltperformance optimal zu halten. Wenn dich das nicht interessiert, nimm halt einfach irgendeins. Wie gesagt, beim 24er merke ich das auch - wenn überhaupt - nur minimal. Das kann aber auch schon daran liegen, dass das 24er halt im Durchmesser kleiner ist.


----------



## Friendsofmine (23. November 2018)

Kurze Frage an die CD Habit Fahrer...weiss jemand von euch ob man hinten in der Schwinge vor dem Sattelrohr einen kleinen Fender ( Carbon etc. ) montieren kann ?
Und wenn ja welchen ? Bei CD direkt wird nix angeboten, aber irgendwas müssen die sich ja bei der Aufnahme an der Schwinge gedacht haben.

Danke & Gruß


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (26. November 2018)

Hi Leute, 

Kann mir jemand sagen wie die Einbaulänge und der Hub des Dämpfers im ersten (2016'er) Habit Carbon ist?

Grüße und Danke Klaus


----------



## Varanus (27. November 2018)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> Kann mir jemand sagen wie die Einbaulänge und der Hub des Dämpfers im ersten (2016'er) Habit Carbon ist?
> 
> Grüße und Danke Klaus



Hallo,

siehe Beitrag #100 & #101

Gruß Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big-Uphill-L (8. Dezember 2018)

Hi nochmal,

Welche Steckachse passt im Habit hinten ?
Ich habe gesehen das es keine mit schrägem sich versenkendem Ring sein kann.
Die Fläche am Ausfallende ist gerade.
142x12 ist klar. 
Gewindesteigung ist anscheinend 1,75.
Länge der Achse müsste ca. 175mm sein?

Über Antworten würde ich mich freuen.

Grüße Klaus


----------



## Friendsofmine (9. Dezember 2018)

Moin Moin

Gewindesteigung: M12x1,0


----------



## Spoon-man (9. Dezember 2018)

Hi,

Vlg. Anlage. Es sollte jede Maxle mit 142x12 passen. Werkseitig war bei mir eine formula Achse verbaut. Länge 174mm, m12xp1,75.

LG


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (9. Dezember 2018)

Danke an alle. 
Ich habe dann wohl die richtige Achse bestellt.
Ich dachte auch erst das ich eine Achse mit Gewindesteigung 1,0 brauche aber als ich die von meinem Scalpel Carbon getestet habe passte sie nicht.
Dann die von meinem Giant Reign mit 1,5mm getestet...ging auch nicht.
Dann war 1,75mm klar. 

Grüße Klaus


----------



## Spoon-man (9. Dezember 2018)

Gern geschehen. Die Übersicht in meiner Anlage habe ich übrigens von Dr.cannondale. Da findet man Ersatzteilnummern zu jedem Teil des Habit sowie diverse Spezifikationen zu Dämpfer, Buchsen etc. Ist oft hilfreich, wenn man was sucht.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (9. Dezember 2018)

Danke nochmal. 
Dr. Cannondale dient mir meist auch als erste Quelle. 

Grüße Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hai Leute (17. Februar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
habt Ihr euren Dämpfer beim Habit mal getauscht? Ich habe ein Custom-Aufbau auf Basis des 4er aus 2016. Jetzt möchte ich endlich den Monarch ersetzen, da ich mit dem nicht zufrieden bin. Hat hier jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit einem Fox oder Cane Creek? 184x44 ist ja nicht grad das Maß wo man viel bekommt. :-(


----------



## oldwoodkai (17. Februar 2019)

noch nicht aber in den nächsten Tagen 
warte noch auf ein Teil für die Lefty und dann kommt der XX mit dem ganzen hydraulische Lockout Kram ab
und ein Fox ans Rad

schau mal bei H&S Bike nach
aktuell ab 160€ mit Buchsen von denen bei mir eine passte
ich habe auch noch etwas mehr für den Dämpfer bezahlt 
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...erformance-3pos-evol-daempfer-184x44mm-819906


----------



## Hai Leute (17. Februar 2019)

Ist für den Geldbeutel auf jeden Fall interessanter als der Cane Creek. 
Aber sind das in dem Shop denn nicht Modelle aus älteren Baujahren? Dachte wegen dem sind die so günstig und ich will mir jetzt nicht unbeding ein Dämpfer mit veralteter Technik dran schrauben. Oder hat sich da nicht viel geändert?


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (17. Februar 2019)

Ich habe mir den FOX DPS mit den passenden Buchsen als Neuteil geschossen.
Knapp 200€
Er funzt spitze.
Alle drei Stellungen des Dämpfers sind unterschiedlich und spürbar.

http://www.gocycle.de/a.php/shop/gocycle/lang/x/a/51558/


----------



## Spoon-man (17. Februar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe meinen gegen den Rock Shox Monarch rt3 Debon Air getauscht. Den gab's mal als Schnäppchen bei Amazon  für 155 Euro.  Hat einen echten Lockout und ist etwas feinfühliger als das Original. Funktioniert bei mir sehr gut. Dazu Buchsen von Huber, lohnt sich.

https://huber-bushings.com

Beste Grüße


----------



## oldwoodkai (17. Februar 2019)

Hai Leute schrieb:


> Ist für den Geldbeutel auf jeden Fall interessanter als der Cane Creek.
> Aber sind das in dem Shop denn nicht Modelle aus älteren Baujahren? Dachte wegen dem sind die so günstig und ich will mir jetzt nicht unbeding ein Dämpfer mit veralteter Technik dran schrauben. Oder hat sich da nicht viel geändert?



die kommen aus 2018er e-Cube
habe vor der Bestellung mit Fox telefoniert


----------



## Hai Leute (17. Februar 2019)

Und wie bekomme ich denn überhaupt die Maße der nötigen Buchsen raus? An das hätte ich gar nicht gedacht


----------



## Spoon-man (17. Februar 2019)

Maße  siehe unten. Viel Spaß.


----------



## oldwoodkai (18. Februar 2019)

Hai Leute schrieb:


> Und wie bekomme ich denn überhaupt die Maße der nötigen Buchsen raus? An das hätte ich gar nicht gedacht



du musst nur die 37,59mm Buchse  mitbestellen
an dem Dämpfer vob H&S sind schon 30,00 mm Buchsen montiert


----------



## Hai Leute (18. Februar 2019)

Was macht die Buchsen von Huber denn so besonders? Hast du auch Gleitlager dort bestellt?
Ich werde nun den nehmen. Dürfte mit dem grün gut zum Rahmen passen. 

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...erformance-3pos-evol-daempfer-184x44mm-819942


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spoon-man (18. Februar 2019)

Hi, im Gegensatz zu den Original verbauten Buchsen von Rock Shox arbeitet der Hinterbau nach meiner Erfahrung  feinfühliger. Zudem sind sie sehr maßhaltig gefertigt und sehen auch deutlich besser aus. Die neuen Fox Buchsen sollen aber ähnlich gut sein. Ich meine bei der Bestellung  wären die Gleitlager dabei gewesen.


----------



## oldwoodkai (19. Februar 2019)

an dem Fox sind schon die guten Kunststoff Buchsen von Fox verbaut,
deshalb habe ich mir diese mit bestellt
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/fox-racing-buchsenset-5-teilig-8mm-10713


----------



## Hai Leute (21. Februar 2019)

So, dieser kam heute an. Bin ich mal gespannt wie er am Habit funktioniert oder noch was gemacht werden muss.


----------



## Friendsofmine (30. Juni 2019)

Verstellbare Stütze entsorgt....neuer Sattel wird probiert. Let's Rock...‍


----------



## Friendsofmine (6. Juli 2019)

Moin Moin - hat jemand von euch eine empfehlung für einen guten - haltbaren - nicht zu schweren ( 1500- 1800 Gr. ) LRS für das Habit ?

Danke & Gruß


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (6. Juli 2019)

Mal ne Frage :
Hat das Habit eigentlich von Anfang an (ab dem ersten Modell) AI also den Asymmetrischen Hinterbau? 
Wenn ja dann hatte ich wohl Glück mit dem DT-Swiss Hinterrad. 
Dieses sitzt nämlich optisch recht mittig. 
Grüße Klaus


----------



## Friendsofmine (6. Juli 2019)

Hallo Klaus - nein die Habits haben kein AI. Nur die F-SI und Beast of the East Räder. Hab mich auch schon angemeiert, da ich beim neuen größeren Kettenblatt das AI OPI CD geholt hatte. Das passt dann nat. von der Kettenlinie nicht wirklich.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (6. Juli 2019)

Dachte ich mir auch denn das HR sitzt echt mittig.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (6. Juli 2019)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Moin Moin - hat jemand von euch eine empfehlung für einen guten - haltbaren - nicht zu schweren ( 1500- 1800 Gr. ) LRS für das Habit ?
> 
> Danke & Gruß


Hi, 
Mit oder ohne Lefty VR? 
Ich kaufe meine Laufräder gerne beim Andreas Müller von Radsporttechnik Müller in Alzenau. 
Kleiner aber feiner Laufradbau-Laden. 
Er hat auch ohne Ende Angebote hier im Bikemarkt. 





						Verkäuferprofil von Radsporttechnik Müller | Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Radsporttechnik Müller verkauft im MTB-News.de Bikemarkt. Sieh dir jetzt hier die Angebote an.




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de
				



Mein letzter Lefty-LRS hatte 1556gr und war trotzdem für AM und meine 100kg zugelassen. 
Preis war um die 600€ glaube ich. 
Grüße Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendsofmine (7. Juli 2019)

Hallo Klaus - danke für deinen Tipp. Unsere Händler führen weder CD, noch hat einer Bock auf eine richtige Beratung für ein LRS. Legen dir dann den Tune Katalog hin und sollst mal schauen ob was dabei ist.
Im übrigen brauche VR mit Lefty 2.0. Der Preis & Gewichtsangabe sind schon mal sehr "nice". Ich werd ihn mal anschreiben.

Danke & Gruß


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (7. Juli 2019)

Der LRS von dem ich schrieb war mit Tune King und Kong Naben. 
Für vorne auch ok aber hinten geht für mich nix über DT-Swiss. (350 oder 240)
Den Tune Sperrklinkenfreilauf habe ich alle 2 Monate kaputt getreten. 
Andauernd 3 neue Sperrklinken tauschen geht ganz gut ins Geld. 
Felgen wären BOR/FRM 366 glaube ich. 
Da wird er dir aber zwischenzeitlich was anderes anbieten. 
Lass dir ein Angebot vom Andreas machen. 
Der ist voll in Ordnung. 
Preis/Leistung finde ich gut. 
OK...bei Actionsports kommst du etwas günstiger weg. 
Aber wahrscheinlich auch durch Maschinenfertigung. 
Grüße Klaus


----------



## Friendsofmine (7. Juli 2019)

Hatte noch mit einem CZero LRS 27,5 geliebäugelt, aber die sind alle für 699€ bei Dr.C über die Theke gegangen.Die sollen auch ganz haltbar sein.
Ich werde mich mit Andreas in verbindung setzen. Danke und guten Start in die Woche.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (7. Juli 2019)

...ist der CZero nicht ein AI-LRS oder gab/gibt es den auch für nicht AI?


----------



## dagex (8. Juli 2019)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> ...ist der CZero nicht ein AI-LRS oder gab/gibt es den auch für nicht AI?



Das Habit Carbon 1 war damals standardmäßig mit diesem LRS bestückt. Den gibt es anscheinend in verschiedenen Ausführungen. Ich selbst habe mir für mein Habit Carbon 3 einen Mavic XA Pro (Carbon) geholt. Wiegt rund 1.500 Gramm und ist m. E. ordentlich steif... hatte Glück und habe den bei Kleinanzeigen damals relativ günstig erworben. Ich denke jetzt aber über einen neuen LRS mit mehr Felgeninnenweite nach....


----------



## Friendsofmine (8. Juli 2019)

Den CZero LRS gab es sowohl als AI und normal. Gab es wie geschrieben, bei den HighEnd Modellen serienmässig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spoon-man (8. Juli 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

so ganz blicke ich es noch nicht. Cannondale gibt als Kettenlinie 55mm im Datenblatt für das Habit an. Das entspräche bei Shimano 2fach Kurbel etwa einem Versatz von 6mm. Im Test hier









						Cannondale Habit 2016: Alle Informationen
					

Cannondale gibt Gas im Bereich der 120 mm Trail-Bikes: das neue Cannondale Habit soll bergauf und bergab Spaß machen. Erster Test!




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Wird auch von einem offset von 6mm am Hinterrad gesprochen. Ist das nicht ai ? Sry aber vll. stehe ich da airgendwo auf dem Schlauch...


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (8. Juli 2019)

...ich dachte auch das Habit hätte nen AI-Hinterbau...da war überall die Rede von.


----------



## Friendsofmine (8. Juli 2019)

Mir wurde gesagt das nur AI drin ist wo AI draufsteht. An meinem Habit ist nix zu finden.
Bei den Scalpels mit AI steht es jedenfalls auch am Rahmen und am Hinterbau dran.
Der Versatz beim Habit funzt aber auch nur mit dem richtigen Kettenblatt. Hatte mir ein OPI AI 34T geholt, und das ging gar nicht mit der Kettenlinie.
Die Habit Kettenblätter haben eine starke Wölbing nach innen, so das es auch mit 1x11 funzt. 1x12 Sram AXS kann ich mir überhaupt nicht vorstellen ob das sauber auf dem grossen Kranz läuft. Ist schon bei 1x11 grenzwertig.
Das Habit hat definitiv keinen AI Hinterbau.
( AI Hinterbau FSI, beast of the east , Scalpel SI 2017 )









						Cannondale Habit Carbon SE, purple/black/red | BIKER-BOARDER.DE
					

Cannondale Habit Carbon SE purple/black/red bestellen. Größen: S // 40 cm | M // 44 cm | L // 48 cm | XL // 52 cm, SKU: 1732438S




					www.biker-boarder.de
				




Gruß Tom


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (8. Juli 2019)

...mit der Kurbel hatte ich auch ein Problem...
Jede Kurbel die ich einbauen wollte hat sich nicht gedreht und an der Kettenstrebe geschliffen oder sogar blockiert.
Meine alte X9-Kurbel aus dem Scalpel hatte dann genug Kröpfung und passte...ich musste aber ein Kettenblatt mit 0 mm Offset montieren.
Kettenlinie war mir egal...ich war froh das sich die Kurbel gedreht hat und das Kettenblatt nicht am Kettenstrebenschutz schliff...
Ich fahre 11-fach mit 32 auf 9-44!


----------



## Spoon-man (8. Juli 2019)

Also bei meinem Habit 4 2016 war Standardmäßig ne Deore, FC M617, 2fach verbaut. Nix besonderes. Ist allerdings auch der Alu Rahmen mit eingeklebtem bsa Adapter. Die habe ich durch ein Race Face NW Blatt problemlos auf einfach umbauen können. Läuft einwandfrei. Für mich sieht der Hinterbau und auch das aus der Mitte versetzte Sitzrohr sehr nach nem asymmetrischen Setup aus.

Wenn allerdings ein Nicht- Ai Laufrad mittig passt, kann es ja nicht sein. Ich verstehe es nur nicht


----------



## Friendsofmine (8. Juli 2019)

Das mit dem Schlenker im Sattelrohr, deutet nicht automatisch auf AI hin. Das hat eher was mit der Kettenstrebe -Kettenlinie und LRS zu tun.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (8. Juli 2019)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Das mit dem Schlenker im Sattelrohr, deutet nicht automatisch auf AI hin. Das hat eher was mit der Kettenstrebe -Kettenlinie und LRS zu tun.


Sehe ich auch so...ich kann ja mal ein Bild von meinem HR im Habit machen...


----------



## Spoon-man (8. Juli 2019)

Danke für eure Mühen. Ich habe mir gerade nochmal mein Ersatz Laufrad angesehen. Das sieht tatsächlich leicht versetzt und damit nicht nach Ai aus. Aus den Angaben zur Kettenlinie und dem Offset werde ich trotzdem nicht schlau. Mein derzeitiges 1x10 Setup 11bis 46 läuft immerhin einwandfrei auf allen Ritzeln. Wollte im Winter auf Shimano 12fach gehen und bin mir daher mit der Kettenlinie unsicher. Hilft wohl nur testen...


----------



## Varanus (9. Juli 2019)

Hallo,

das 27,5" Habit hat keinen AI-Offset, dennoch ist es durch Cannondales SI-System Integration Philosophie etwas "speziell"...

*Kurbel:*
Mein 2016er Carbon 1 kam mit der Hollowgram SI BB30 Kurbel und einem Spidering 30T (Direct-Mount) mit *9mm Offset*!!!
Damit sollte sich eine Kettenlinie von 48mm ergeben.

Innenlager:      PF30-73mm (Bohrung Ø46mm)
                        In den Rahmen werden Aluminium-Lagerschalen mit Rillenkugellager 61806 eingepresst.

Spindel:          KP308 Kit, Spindle-Si MTN, 137mm

Spacer:           19mm (Non-Drive-Side) 14mm (Drive Side)


*Hauptlager (Main Pivot):*
Das Hinterbau-Lagerset KP386 beinhaltet 2x6902 und 4x6802 Rillenkugellager,
beim Carbonrahmen werden aber auch beim Hauptlager 6802 (61802) eingesetzt!

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Spoon-man (9. Juli 2019)

Varanus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das 27,5" Habit hat keinen AI-Offset, dennoch ist es durch Cannondales SI-System Integration Philosophie etwas "speziell"...
> 
> ...



Danke Dir fürs erläutern. Ich habe auch gesehen, dass nur in der deutschen Version des Handbuchs  für das Habit  2016 die Kettenlinie  mit 55mm angegeben ist. In der englischen  Version  findet sich dort nix. Vll. ein Fehler seitens Cannondale. Bei mir liegt die Kettenlinie an der Kurbel bei ca. 50 mm. Bei mir ist ja die Bsa Hülse eingeklebt und dann ein normales HT ll Lager verbaut. Das sollte mit dem 12fach Plan harmonieren. Und hinten werde ich mal nach nem geeigneten Laufrad mit Microspline schauen.

Beste Grüße  und Ride  on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Varanus (9. Juli 2019)

Spoon-man schrieb:


> Ich habe auch gesehen, dass nur in der deutschen Version des Handbuchs  für das Habit  2016 die Kettenlinie  mit 55mm angegeben ist. In der englischen  Version  findet sich dort nix. Vll. ein Fehler seitens Cannondale. Bei mir liegt die Kettenlinie an der Kurbel bei ca. 50 mm.



Hallo,

im Handbuch steht auf Seite 4 unter der Angabe der 55mm Kettenlinie auch „Breite des Tretlagergehäuses PF30/83mm“, auf Seite 6 ist dann dann von „Pressfit BB30“ und einer Gehäusebreite von 73mm die Rede, der Aluminiumrahmen wird auf Seite 7 mit „BB30“ und und ebenfalls der Gehäusebreite von 73mm angegeben...
Auf die Angaben ist somit leider kein Verlass..

Der Abstand der Hollowgram SI-Kurbel zum Gehäuse auf der Antriebsseite ist übrigens 3mm größer als auf der Nicht-Antriebsseite, möglicherweise ist die Kettenlinie somit auch 51mm  
(letztendlich müsste man den Rahmen mitsamt dem Hinterbau mal exakt in einer Rahmenlehre vermessen da der gesamte Bereich stark unsymmetrisch aufgebaut ist)

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Friendsofmine (30. August 2019)

Moin Cannondale Fans / Fahrer - kommt mir das nur so vor, oder befindet sich Cannondale in der Auflösung ? Ich sehe kaum noch CD Räder auf der Straße geschweige aktuelle MTB Räder. Und hier im Forum scheinen wir auch zu fünft zu sein, und haben deshalb keine Probleme.
Ich muss sagen das ich bis jetzt kein besseres Rad gefahren bin, und diese Marke einfach wegen ihrer "speziellen" Lösungen mag.
Aber seit geraumer Zeit beschleicht mich das Gefühl das der Dornröschen Schlaf kurz bevor steht.

Gruß aus der bergigen Hauptstadt


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (30. August 2019)

Ist schon echt auffällig da hast du recht.
Irgendwie ist diese Sonderstellung durch Innovationen und das "seiner Zeit voraus sein" nicht mehr existent.


----------



## Hai Leute (30. August 2019)

Sie hat meines Erachtens auch etwas an Glanz verloren, aber vielleicht fallen die CD einfach nicht mehr so auf wie früher. Da fällt mir gleich das neue Habit ohne Lefty ein. 
Aber einfach tolle Bikes, ich liebe mein Habit mit Lefty über alles. Einfach ein geiles Bike!


----------



## dagex (30. August 2019)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Moin Cannondale Fans / Fahrer - kommt mir das nur so vor, oder befindet sich Cannondale in der Auflösung ? Ich sehe kaum noch CD Räder auf der Straße geschweige aktuelle MTB Räder. Und hier im Forum scheinen wir auch zu fünft zu sein, und haben deshalb keine Probleme.
> Ich muss sagen das ich bis jetzt kein besseres Rad gefahren bin, und diese Marke einfach wegen ihrer "speziellen" Lösungen mag.
> Aber seit geraumer Zeit beschleicht mich das Gefühl das der Dornröschen Schlaf kurz bevor steht.
> 
> Gruß aus der bergigen Hauptstadt



Ich denke nicht, dass Cannondale sich "in der Auflösung" befindet... gerade im Bereich "Rennräder / Gravelbikes" haben sie für 2020, aber auch schon für die laufende Saison, relativ viel neues gebracht.
Im MTB-Bereich lag dieses Jahr wohl der Fokus auf dem Redesign der bestehenden Modelle. Meinen persönlichen Geschmack treffen die anstehenden Rahmendesigns von Scalpel und FSI zum Beispiel viel besser als in den Jahren zuvor. 
Das neue E-betriebene Habit und auch das überarbeitete Moterra sei an dieser Stelle aber auch nicht unter den Teppich gekehrt, obgleich sich bei dem Thema "EMTB" derzeit immer noch die Geister scheiden...
Zu guter Letzt sei auf die Tests im Bereich "Downhill" verwiesen, die die Hoffnung auf eine Rückkehr eines Cannondale-Downhillers für die breite Masse hoffen lässt.... ein bisschen Geduld sei hier mitgebracht ;-)

Ich pflichte dir aber bei, dass Cannondales weiterhin oder immer stärker zu den Exoten in den Wäldern und auf den Bergen zählen dürften. Bei uns im Umland von Würzburg trifft man noch relativ häufig auf "Gleichgesinnte", was wohl aber der Tatsache geschuldet sein dürfte, dass EightyAid hier ansässig ist... Ich bin nach wie vor großer Fan der Räder von Cannondale, darf selbst drei Stück mein Eigen nennen und kann mir derzeit nicht vorstellen, woanders zu kaufen. In den nächsten 2 - 3 Jahren will ich mir ein Fully mit mehr Federweg (derzeit fahre ich ein 2017er Habit) zulegen und hoffe, dass Cannondale bis dahin etwas auf den Markt bringt, was mich ein bisschen mehr aus den Socken haut als das derzeitige Angebot....

Grüße zurück aus dem hügeligen Würzburg
David


----------



## TitusLE (30. August 2019)

Ich habe auch eins in der Garage stehen, weil ich die Lefty immer genial fand.


dagex schrieb:


> In den nächsten 2 - 3 Jahren will ich mir ein Fully mit mehr Federweg (derzeit fahre ich ein 2017er Habit) zulegen und hoffe, dass Cannondale bis dahin etwas auf den Markt bringt, was mich ein bisschen mehr aus den Socken haut als das derzeitige Angebot....


Ich wollte jetzt auch Rad mit etwas mehr FW, aber auch nicht so wie das Habit. Da Cannondale da nichts im Angebot hat, habe ich mich anderweitig umsehen müssen. Zumal auch ein Cannondale ohne Lefty nicht mehr den großen Reiz besitzt. So ganz preiswert sind die Räder ja nicht. Für die Lefty zahle ich den Aufpreis, für eine Gabel, die ich bei jedem anderen Hersteller auch bekommen kann, nicht.


----------



## Friendsofmine (30. August 2019)

Habe gerade länger mit einem Händler das Thema besprochen.
Der meinte - der Hersteller will halt Monetas verdienen, darum gibt es fast keine Leftys mehr an den Rädern. Ich hab ihn dann auch gefragt, was mich denn animieren sollte ein neues CD Rad zu kaufen- wenn die ( für mich ) beste Gabel auf dem Planeten nicht dran ist ?
Konnte er schon verstehen - kam dann nat. mit dem Händler bla bla ums Eck, das wir Normalos den Unterschied eh nicht rausfahren und nutzen.
Mir kommt das so ein wenig wie bei Alfa damals vor......geniale Autos & Technik. Spricht nicht jeden an, aber die die ihr Herz verloren haben liebten die GTV & Sprint -Julia bis zum letzten Atemzug.
Dann kam FIAT - Plattform - Frontantrieb ( müssen ja Geld verdienen ! )
Was aus dieser Firma geworden ist, sieht man auf der Straße - oder nicht. Zwei Modelle - keine Kundschaft - die Marke lebt von der Vergangeheit.
Das sieht man auch daran das für die alten Alfas horrende Summen verlangt werden, wenn überhaupt einer verkauft. Gut - die Gurken ab Ende der 70er / 80er gibt es für ein Taschengeld. Sorry ich schweife ab.....

Was ich sagen will - ich will nicht das das mit Cannondale passiert !!! Ich liebe mein Habit SE mit 2.0 Lefty


----------



## TitusLE (30. August 2019)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Sorry ich schweife ab.....


Vielleicht hinkt der Vergleich aber gar nicht so, wie es scheint. 


Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Ich liebe mein Habit mit 2.0 Lefty


Wenn's das Scalpel SE noch mit Lefty gegeben hätte, hätte ich auch nicht lange überlegt. Ok, nicht unbedingt die Farbe, die es 2018 gab.


----------



## Friendsofmine (30. August 2019)

Glaube das gab es dann nur in schwarz und in Neon Yello oder ?!
Darum hatte ich mir auch Anfang 2018 noch schnell das SE aus 2016 geholt, weil keine Lefty mehr zu finden war und die Ausstattung & Farben irgendwie ein kompletter Bruch war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TitusLE (30. August 2019)

Das war so'n Grieseblaugrau mit schwarzen und gelben Akzenten. 
Das 2er, mit 34er Fox Elite, gab es in einem genialen Schwarz. Aber das wollte ich halt nicht.


----------



## Habitat84 (30. August 2019)

Ihr seid nicht allein   Bin ebenfalls Besitzer eines ’16er Habits mit lefty. Ich wollt schon immer mal lefty fahren und das war zu dem Zeitpunkt für mich eigentlich DER Hauptgrund für ein Cannondale. In freier Wildbahn ist mir noch kein weiteres Habit oder größer begegnet. 2-3 fsi‘s vielleicht.


----------



## Friendsofmine (31. August 2019)

Was mir in Zukunft ein bissl sorge bereitet, ist auch der Service der Lefty und Headshock's. Bei uns gibt es aktuell in der Stadt 1 Händler der das so ein wenig mitmacht, aber auch überlegt den Service an Rädern komplett einzustellen - obwohl er selber auch Räder von anderen Marken für 5 stellige Beträge im Laden verkauft.
Ich hab auch nicht so richtig verstanden, warum die komplette Habit Rahmen Geo nach zwei Jahren über den Haufen geworfen wurde?
Wird nicht immer erzählt das man X Jahre an einem Rahmenkonzept bis zu Serie hockt ?
Entweder ist die 1.Gen. Habit ne totale Fehlkonstruktion, oder es musste einfach schnell was neues her - da das Habit noch aus der "Denk" Ära war.
Ich habe Rechnungen gesehen von Händlern die das 2016/17 Habit mit -40% verkauft haben. Mein Habit SE ist für mich jedenfalls gleichzusetzen mit dem iPhone SE.
Das letzte was preislich und technisch gut war.  Jedenfalls fährt es sich für micht ausserordentlich gut.
Wir sollten mal versuchen ein Habit Bike Treff organisieren. Hier in der 4 Millionen Stadt hab ich noch nie ein anderes Habit auf der Strasse getroffen.
Meine Saison ist übrigens seit letzter Woche schon beendet. Abriss Bizeps Sehne - OP schon erfolgt.
Also nutzt die letzten schönen Tage zum Biken !

Gruß an alle ! Enjoy....‍♂


----------



## Hai Leute (31. August 2019)

@Friendsofmine
Dir eine gute Besserung!


----------



## cd-surfer (31. August 2019)

Cannondale hat sein MTB-Programm ordentlich zusammen gestrichen. Nur noch ein paar Carbonmodelle. Am meisten gibt's noch Varianten vom preiswerten Trail Modell in Alu. Ansonsten wird's nächstes Jahr ein neues Scalpel mit Tapered Steuerrohr geben und das wars. Die letzte große Entwicklung war die Ocho. Im MTB Segment werden halt keine Zuwächse mehr erwartet. Dafür ohne Ende Rennräder, Gravel, Comuter und natürlich E-Bikes.
Das erste Habit hatte ich auch. Einziges Hilite war die Lefty, die ich auch noch auf 135mm aufgebohrt hab. Ansonsten war die Kiste träge und der Hinterbau schlecht.(wenn ich das so mit meinem jetzigen Liteville 301 vergleiche).


----------



## Habitat84 (31. August 2019)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Was mir in Zukunft ein bissl sorge bereitet, ist auch der Service der Lefty und Headshock's. Bei uns gibt es aktuell in der Stadt 1 Händler der das so ein wenig mitmacht, aber auch überlegt den Service an Rädern komplett einzustellen - obwohl er selber auch Räder von anderen Marken für 5 stellige Beträge im Laden verkauft.
> Ich hab auch nicht so richtig verstanden, warum die komplette Habit Rahmen Geo nach zwei Jahren über den Haufen geworfen wurde?
> Wird nicht immer erzählt das man X Jahre an einem Rahmenkonzept bis zu Serie hockt ?
> Entweder ist die 1.Gen. Habit ne totale Fehlkonstruktion, oder es musste einfach schnell was neues her - da das Habit noch aus der "Denk" Ära war.
> ...



Berlin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Habitat84 (31. August 2019)

cd-surfer schrieb:


> Cannondale hat sein MTB-Programm ordentlich zusammen gestrichen. Nur noch ein paar Carbonmodelle. Am meisten gibt's noch Varianten vom preiswerten Trail Modell in Alu. Ansonsten wird's nächstes Jahr ein neues Scalpel mit Tapered Steuerrohr geben und das wars. Die letzte große Entwicklung war die Ocho. Im MTB Segment werden halt keine Zuwächse mehr erwartet. Dafür ohne Ende Rennräder, Gravel, Comuter und natürlich E-Bikes.
> Das erste Habit hatte ich auch. Einziges Hilite war die Lefty, die ich auch noch auf 135mm aufgebohrt hab. Ansonsten war die Kiste träge und der Hinterbau schlecht.(wenn ich das so mit meinem jetzigen Liteville 301 vergleiche).



Erzähl ruhig mehr zum aufbohren   
Das mit dem träge kann ich nicht bestätigen. Der Hinterbau ist allerdings wirklich keine Offenbarung. Trotzdem ist es ein, wie ich finde, sehr schnelles Rad, geht ordentlich bergauf und bergab muss ich regelmäßig bremsen um den Mitfahrern nicht drauf zu Rauschen. Ich bin auch weit weg von pro was die Fahrtechnik angeht, da haben mein Mitfahrer mehr auf dem Kasten.


----------



## TitusLE (31. August 2019)

@Friendsmine

 Von mir auch gute Besserung.

Um den Service der Leftys würde ich mir erstmal keinen Kopf machen. 88 wird's sicherlich auch weiterhin machen. Und Fahrrad Kohl hat im letzten (vorletzten?) Jahr auch erst den Besitzer gewechselt. Einer der ehemaligen Mitarbeiter betreibt den Laden jetzt, wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe. Die Jungs sind übrigens super - vom Service und auch von dem, was sie machen. Da bekommt man samstags um 22 Uhr schon mal 'ne Antwort. Ich habe da mal 'ne Lefty hingeschickt, weil keine Dämpfung mehr vorhanden war. Die haben 'nen kleinen Service gemacht und 'ne Dichtung getauscht. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass andere da mehr zu reparieren gefunden hätten. Aber jetzt werde ich OT


----------



## Friendsofmine (31. August 2019)

Habitat84 schrieb:


> Berlin?


 Ja - sollten wir schon zwei sein ?


----------



## Habitat84 (31. August 2019)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Ja - sollten wir schon zwei sein ?



Aus welcher Ecke bist du denn? Bzw wo fährst du deine touren? 
Ich wohne in der nähe zum Grunewald und bin dort gern unterwegs, alternativ fahre ich auch gern die nördlichen Runden mit aus dem Berliner unterforum.


----------



## Cycliste17 (31. August 2019)

Die Gabeln fand ich schon vor 20 Jahren genial. Leicht und in Steifigkeit den anderen haushoch überlegen. Die Fatty hatte schon Blockierfunktion. Damals hatten andere ihre SID's noch richtig hart aufgepumpt damit die Energie nicht in der Gabel verschwand. Leider gab es wenig andere Rahmen mit Steuerrohr für die Gabeln.


----------



## Friendsofmine (1. September 2019)

@*Habitat84*

Ich habe die Nord Feierabend Runde nie geschafft bis jetzt - da 18 Uhr für mich beruflich meist nicht machbar waren.


----------



## Friendsofmine (16. September 2019)

Kurze Fachfrage ins Habit Fahrerlager.
Ich hab noch den orig.  C1 Vorbau dran, der mich jetzt optisch nicht umhaut. Ich habe gerade beim stöbern gemerkt, das die Auswahl an alternativen vorsichtig gesagt - mies bis nicht vorhanden ist.
Mein Fav. wäre ein Zipp Course SL 31,8 Vorbau..... aber gibt es natürlich nur für 1,8" Klemmungen und nicht für CD 1,5".
Habt ihr gute Ideen ?

Danke & Gruß


----------



## spotlight (16. September 2019)

https://r2-bike.com/LEONARDI-RACING-Steerer-1-1-8-Inch-for-Cannondale-Lefty-Hybrid-20-Supermax


----------



## TitusLE (16. September 2019)

spotlight schrieb:


> https://r2-bike.com/LEONARDI-RACING-Steerer-1-1-8-Inch-for-Cannondale-Lefty-Hybrid-20-Supermax


Wäre auch mein Vorschlag gewesen. Viel mehr Varianten gibt es dann nicht mehr.


----------



## Friendsofmine (17. September 2019)

Oh - danke euch für die Idee ! 
Das hatte ich gar nicht gefunden, da ich nur die alte OPI Variante kannte. Ist der Leonardi 1,8" Plug and Play oder gibt es da noch irgenwelche Fallstricke / Nachteile ?
Wir haben hier vor Ort echt keinen CD Bikefachmann der solche Fragen beantworten könnte.
Danke an euch !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fasani (19. Oktober 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,
Ich hab gestern auf dem  Habit 4  probegesessen. Fahren konnte man die Runde auf dem Parkplatz jetzt nicht nennen...
Mir hat die Sitzposition und dieses zentrale Gefühl sehr gefallen. Mich verunsichern jetzt nur die ganzen Testberichte von wegen schwer und bergauf ist nicht so seins usw usw.
Wir sind denn eure Erfahrungen bzw. Gibt's hier ne Frau, die das Bike fährt?
Ich bin 1,70 und hab ne 81er Schrittlänge, hab mich deutlich besser auf dem M-Rahmen gefühlt als S. S wirkte schon arg kurz. Beim M der Sattel was nach vorne und schon das Grinsen im Gesicht. ?

Schönen Samstag, Tanja

PS ich bin übrigens ganz weit weg vom Race-Geschehen. Das Rad muss nicht schnell sein, es muss nur oben ankommen und ich kann im Idealfall noch sprechen ?
Es sind auch nie lange Anstiege sondern kurz, dafür knackig..


----------



## Habitat84 (19. Oktober 2019)

Hallo Tanja. Um welches Modelljahr geht es denn? Es gibt ja zwei verschiedene die sich ,gerade was den Hinterbau betrifft, sehr unterscheiden.
Gruß Martin


----------



## oldwoodkai (19. Oktober 2019)

Moin Tanja,
ich kann beim Habit nur über das 27,5er mit Lefty sprechen. Bin 181 und mit L unterwegs.
Das geht bergauf und bergab sehr gut, ist aber auch kein Enduro sondern ein schnelles Trailbike. 

Und immer eine richtige Runde auf Trails fahren, dann merkt man ob einem das Bike liegt bzw. gefällt.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Hai Leute (19. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,
ich habe das 2016 als 4er Rahmen in Größe M. Bergauf ist es wirklich ein wenig schwerfälliger. Aber man kann sehr gemütlich und bequem padalieren und auch ohne Probleme (bei entsprechender Fitness) 1.500 Hm am Stück fahren.
Bergab finde ich es einfach nur super. Aber wie Kai schon schrieb, es kein Enduro.

Für mich als Touren- und Trailbike immer noch mein Liebling.

Grüße


----------



## Fasani (19. Oktober 2019)

Es geht um dieses hier:






						Habit 4 Cannondale Deutschland - carbon fahrrad, mountainbike und ebike fully, rennrad.
					

Habit 4 Cannondale bikes Deutschland 2020 mit e bike fully and mountainbike fully, carbon fahrrad und rennrad. Alle Cannondale Modelle




					www.cannondale.com
				




Gemütlich bergauf hört sich schon mal nach meinem Profil an ? 
Stimmt schon, es hilft mir testen auf den hometrails.

Ich find's nur so sauschwer bei dieser Vielfalt, das richtige Rad für einen selbst zu finden. Ich hab mich da drauf allerdings deutlich wohler als auf dem Santa Cruz 5010 gefühlt, soviel kann ich schon mal sagen. Also auf der Runde aufm Parkplatz zumindest. Auf dem Santa hatte ich mehr das Gefühl, ich schwebe so über dem Rad. 
Und das Santa hätte auch mein Budget gecrasht, davon mal ab.


----------



## Friendsofmine (20. Oktober 2019)

Aber für das "Anforderungsprofil" an das Rad, würde das Habit doch ganz gut passen. Bin auch Jahrzehnte Hardtail gefahren, und habe das kleine Mehrgewicht in Form von Dämpfung hinten und WTB LRS gern in kauf genommen um entspannter Rad fahren zu können.
Die M müsste doch eigentlich passen, und dann event. schauen ob man längeren oder kürzeren Vorbau brauch.

Gruß


----------



## oldwoodkai (20. Oktober 2019)

bißchen Gewicht und Agilität kannst du, wenn man das Rad auf normalen Trails benutzt
bei den Reifen rausholen. Weiß aber nicht wo du es benutzen willst.
vorne ist ein 2,5er Minion und hinten High Roller in 2,3“ drauf (laut dem Link)
bei z.B. Mountain King oder Wolfpack Trail Reifen 
die noch auf tubeless umrüsten und man hat das Rad um fast ein halbes Kilo an rotierenden Massen reduziert


----------



## Fasani (21. Oktober 2019)

Danke auf jeden Fall schon mal für den netten Erfahrungsaustausch. 

Auf tubeless wollte ich eh umstellen, mein hardtail fahre ich Schlauch, hinten hans dampf, vorne Magic Mary. Und das ist auch nicht das leichteste Ding, aber das krieg ich auf meinen trails ja auch nach oben. Ich glaube, das ich - was Gewicht angeht - da eh nich so sehr verwöhnt bin. Ich muss das jetzige Fahrrad mal wiegen, aber ich denke, auf 15 kg komm ich da auch.
Danke nochmals für eure Antworten!


----------



## Friendsofmine (23. Oktober 2019)

Hier ist noch mal ein kleiner Test vom Habit 1. Generation.









						Cannondale Habit 2016: Alle Informationen
					

Cannondale gibt Gas im Bereich der 120 mm Trail-Bikes: das neue Cannondale Habit soll bergauf und bergab Spaß machen. Erster Test!




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendsofmine (29. November 2019)

Nachdem es nicht möglich war - trotz Auftragsbestätigung und Monetas beim Laufradbauer - einen neuen LRS mit Tune Cannonball 2.0 und Tune Kong Naben zu fertigen, sind es jetzt CZero Räder geworden.


----------



## Habitat84 (29. November 2019)

Na passt ja dann


----------



## Friendsofmine (29. November 2019)

@Habitat84

Das war wieder mal ne Nr.
Alles abgeklärt und Betrag überwiesen, und nach 2 Wochen die Info - Tune kann nur noch Centerlock Naben liefern. Dann kamen X Angebote von DT Swiss Nabe hinten und dies und das, aber würdest du dir einen neuen LRS aufbauen lassen und dann solche kompromisse eingehen wollen ?
Ich hatte da keinen Bock mehr drauf - obwohl wir vorher alles x mal durchgegangen sind und es hieß ist alles easy. ( kann nat. den Laufradbauer verstehen, das er nach Lieferabsage von Tune noch versucht den Kunden alternativen anzubieten)

Muss nur noch die Decals abbekommen, und weiß gar nicht was die Dinger wiegen.


----------



## Habitat84 (29. November 2019)

Wenn du pech hast ist das dieses wassertransferzeug. Da hilft nur mechanische entfernung, schleifvließ, feines schleifpapier.


----------



## Friendsofmine (29. November 2019)

Hab ne gute Makita Schleifmaschine......
Bin aber der Meinung das die hinten Klarlack drauf haben. Muss ich mal prüfen.


----------



## Habitat84 (29. November 2019)

Na dann prüf mal  falls du was filigraneres brauchen solltest, ich hab nen proxxon wp/e mit diversen schleif und polieraufsätzen. Könnte ich dir bei bedarf vorbei bringen, wär eine gute möglichkeit mal wieder mein habit zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendsofmine (29. November 2019)

Ja - wir müssen eh mal zusammen ne Ausfahrt machen, mit dem meiner Meinung nach einzigen zwei Habit's in der Stadt. (Gefühlt)
Hat schon jemand die Sram 1x11 X1 Schaltung auf Sram 1x12 AXS beim Habit umgebaut ?


----------



## Habitat84 (29. November 2019)

Sag bescheid wenn es bei dir passt


----------



## Friendsofmine (8. Dezember 2019)

@Habitat84 
Info: vorne sind nur Decals drauf, wären also ohne Probleme zu entfernen. Hinten sieht die Nr. wirklich ein bissl anders aus, ich würde sagen das die Decals überlackiert sind - wobei ich nicht genau weiß wie ich den Unterschied zum Wassertransfer feststellen kann.
Auf ner Carbon Felge da mechanisch dran zu gehen, um die ab zu bekommen finde ich jetzt aber auch nicht so clever.
Bleibt wohl nur die Option die Dinger erst einmal dran zu lassen.

Gruß & schönen II Advent


----------



## Habitat84 (8. Dezember 2019)

Ob es lack ist relativ einfach rauszufinden wenn du nagellackentferner oder andere lösungsmittel im haus hast. Mal ein wattestäbchen über eine stelle reiben und gucken ob es abgeht. Bei wassertransfer passiert da nix. Und mach dir nicht so einen kopf wegen dem carbon, rahmen werden auch mechanisch entlackt?


----------



## Friendsofmine (8. Dezember 2019)

Hab schon mal "entlacken" mit Abbeizer beim CfK Rahmen gesehen.


----------



## Habitat84 (8. Dezember 2019)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Hab schon mal "entlacken" mit Abbeizer beim CfK Rahmen gesehen.


Kann man machen, ist jedoch nicht empfehlenswert


----------



## Friendsofmine (31. Dezember 2019)

@Habitat84

Moin Habitianer.....das mit den Decals auf dem LRS sieht echt "bescheiden" aus.
So Dieter Bohlen mit Camp David Shirt & True Religions Jeans mässig....


----------



## Habitat84 (31. Dezember 2019)

Wirklich bescheiden, schon vom design her. Sieht aus wie CZED   Runter mit dem scheiß...


----------



## Friendsofmine (31. Dezember 2019)

Vorne ist das ja kein Problem.


----------



## TitusLE (31. Dezember 2019)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> So Dieter Bohlen mit Camp David Shirt & True Religions Jeans mässig....


? ? 
Ich mags auch eher schlicht. Ist "immer" (kommt jetzt auch nicht so regelmäßig vor) das Erste, was ich an neuen Laufrädern mache, wenn's halbwegs gut machbar ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendsofmine (31. Dezember 2019)

Verstehe auch nicht so recht warum das HR unter Lack ist und das VR nicht. Die "natur" Carbon Felge ohne Werbung sieht schon gut aus.
Keine Ahnung wie ich das hinten abbekomme ohne mechanisch da auf die Felge zu gehen.

Guten Start ins Cannondale lastige 2020...?


----------



## StullY (1. Januar 2020)

Euch auch einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr,

@Friendsofmine: In Berlin ist auch mein Habit SE aus 2017 unterwegs... Ich fahre immer Erkner und Müggelsee herum.


----------



## Friendsofmine (1. Januar 2020)

@StullY 

Au - da müssen wir echt mal 2020 eine Habit Ausfahrtsgruppe bilden. Wir haben auch mal am Spreetunnel in Fr-hagen gewohnt, da war die Müggelsee-Erkner-Fr-hagen Runde auch Pflicht. Am Wochenende hab ich darauf aber meist verzichtet, da die ganzen Ausflugs-Menschenmassen ein vernünftiges Radeln meist unmöglich machten.
Gut - bei Sauwetter konnte man auch am WE wunderbar zum Müggelturm rauf, da die Touris lieber auf dem Sofa hocken blieben.

Gruß


----------



## StullY (2. Januar 2020)

So machen wir das! Bei Sauwetter fahren wir los! Sauguad!


----------



## Friendsofmine (5. Januar 2020)

• Kette gefettet
• neuen LRS verbaut
• Reifen Decals entfernt
• Schaltzug und Bremsleitung hi. noch einmal extremst gekürzt

• aktuelles Gewicht nach den Umbauten ohne Pedale : 11,6kg

Frühjahr kann kommen.


----------



## StullY (8. Februar 2020)

Bin mal im Januar auf dem Müggelberg...



Bike schön sauber.


----------



## StullY (8. Februar 2020)

Heut' in Regensburg: 


Das Fetten der Kette steht also noch aus...


----------



## Friendsofmine (9. Februar 2020)

Auf dem Müggelberg gibt es solchen Schlamm ?
Deine SE Farbe war auch auf meiner 'must have'  Liste.


----------



## StullY (10. Februar 2020)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Auf dem Müggelberg gibt es solchen Schlamm ?
> Deine SE Farbe war auch auf meiner 'must have'  Liste.


Nein, das war Winzerer Höhen. Das ist in Bayern in der Nähe Regensburg. Das erste Mal, dass es nach den trockenen Sommern matschig war. Ganz ungewohnt! 
Müggelberg machen wir jetzt mal in nächster Zeit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendsofmine (11. Februar 2020)

Wenn ein zweites SE mit in den Müggelbergen dabei sein soll....melde dich.


----------



## dagex (11. Februar 2020)

Ich weiß nicht, ob das hier schon mal ausführlich thematisiert wurde:

Kann man das Habit (2017er) mit einem 29 Zoll Vorderrad fahren? Hat irgendwer damit schon mal herumexperimentiert?


----------



## Bindsteinracer (11. Februar 2020)

Hier ja aber nur vorne...


Retrofan schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 725357
> 
> Habe mir auch mal wieder ein Trail/Marathonbike gegönnt..... fährt sich ganz gut, Dämpfer muss noch gemacht werden (der hat gefühlt noch viel potential, offen wippt die Kiste schlimmer als ein Schaukelstuhl).
> Für spaßige Trailrunden habe ich noch eine Magura Vyron im Wechsel. TOP!


----------



## cd-surfer (12. Februar 2020)

dagex schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob das hier schon mal ausführlich thematisiert wurde:
> 
> Kann man das Habit (2017er) mit einem 29 Zoll Vorderrad fahren? Hat irgendwer damit schon mal herumexperimentiert?


Bin meins damals komplett 29 zoll gefahren. Hatte so eine Bplus Kiste. Da isses ja problemlos möglich.  Hat dem Handling auf jeden Fall gut getan.


----------



## dagex (12. Februar 2020)

cd-surfer schrieb:


> Bin meins damals komplett 29 zoll gefahren. Hatte so eine Bplus Kiste. Da isses ja problemlos möglich.  Hat dem Handling auf jeden Fall gut getan.



Bei dem Bad Habit soll das auch problemlos gehen... das hatte ich schon mal irgendwo gelesen. Ich habe aber das "normale" Habit und da sollte es hinten zumindest unmöglich sein, vernünftige 29er MTB-Reifen zu montieren.
Meine Gedanken gehen in Richtung "Mullet-Bike", also mit 29er vorne und 650B hinten... Die Lefty sollte da aber nicht der limitierende Faktor sein, oder? Auch nicht, wenn man den Federweg auf 130 mm erweitert hat?! 
Der Lenkwinkel müsste dadurch, wenn ich keinen Denkfehler habe, minimal flacher werden, das Tretlager dafür im Gegenzug ein Stück nach oben wandern...


----------



## Varanus (12. Februar 2020)

Hi,

bin mein Habit auch schon mit 29" probegefahren, einmal mit dem hier gezeigten CrossKing und neulich nochmal mit einem 2,25er Nobby Nic.
Der Lenk- und Sitzwinkel werden fast 1° flacher und das Tretlager wandert etwas höher.
Bei der ersten Fahrt empfand ich die Lenkung etwas "kippelig", mit dem NN hat es mir deutlich besser gefallen, hier gab es nichts beim Fahrverhalten zu kritisieren, das verbesserte Überrollverhalten und die gesteigerten Reserven bergab sind nicht zu verachten!

Vor der ersten Fahrt hatte ich die Luft komplett aus der Lefty abgelassen und dann maximal komprimiert, ich meine es waren noch rund 5cm Reserve.




Gruß Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cd-surfer (12. Februar 2020)

Bei nem Bad Habit geht das gut, weil die Laufräder mit Reifen fast den selben Umfang wie 29er haben. Bei normalen 27.5 Zöllern dürfte sich ein 29er Vorderrad in der Gesamtgeo komisch anfühlen. Vor allem der noch flacheren Lenkwinkel und das daraus noch stärkere übermhinterradsitzen bergauf würde mir den Spass verderben.


----------



## Friendsofmine (8. März 2020)

Ich bin mit dem Habit SE wirklich rundum zufrieden - genau mein Bike.
Gut nutzbarer Federweg....super Lefty...smooth zu fahren.


----------



## HabitSE (10. April 2020)

Hallo, vielleicht kann mir jemand weiterhelfen... Ich habe meinem Habit SE 2016 ein Sram Eagle XX1 Upgrade Kit auf 12fach gegönnt 
Nun zu meinem Problem: Am Montageständer schalten die Gänge sauber durch, aber unter Last so gar nicht mehr bzw. will die Kette nicht mehr runter auf die letzten Ritzel! Mir kommt vor, dass die Kettenlinie überhaupt nicht passt und am 50´er extrem schräg von vorne kommt.
Im Trettlager steckt die originale 137 mm Spindle mit einem 14 mm Spacer auf der Antriebsseite und einem 19 mm Spacer auf der anderen. Ich fahre Hollowgram SI Kurbeln in Kombination mit einem ovalen Absolute Black Kettenblatt (Offset  5,7 mm) was eine Kettenlinie von ca. 55 mm ergibt. Ich habe jedoch den Eindruck, dass das Kettenblatt viel näher zum Rahmen hin müsste!
Mit der zuvor original montierten 11fach Gruppe gab es nie Probleme... Ich wär gerade für jeden Tipp dankbar


----------



## oldwoodkai (10. April 2020)

Hallo,
ich fahre am Habit noch die 11 fach 
habe aber 2 weitere Bikes an denen ich eine Eagle fahre
es gibt mehrere Sachen die Du beachten bzw. kontrollieren musst
1) das Schaltauge mit Richtlehre kontrolliert? da reagiert die Eagle sehr sensibel drauf
2) Schaltung im Sag eingestellt? und die Plastik Lehre benutzt?
3) Endanschläge nach Anleitung eingestellt
4) Schaltzug leichtgängig?

Bei meinem ersten Upgrade kit hatte ich auch erst die selben Schwierigkeiten und habe dann die Sachen 
noch einmal von vorne so gemacht wie ich es aufgelistet habe
und am Schluss dann die Zugspannung so lange verringert bis der Gang beim hochschalten nicht mehr aufs größere Ritzel wollte


----------



## Varanus (11. April 2020)

HabitSE schrieb:


> Ich fahre Hollowgram SI Kurbeln in Kombination mit einem ovalen Absolute Black Kettenblatt (Offset  5,7 mm) was eine Kettenlinie von ca. 55 mm ergibt. Ich habe jedoch den Eindruck, dass das Kettenblatt viel näher zum Rahmen hin müsste!



Hallo,

das original verbaute Kettenblatt hat einen Offset von untypischen 9mm!
Im Manual sind noch alte Bezeichnungen angegeben:
KP366/30 MTB SPIDERING SL 30T X-SYNC = CU4041SI30 MTB SPIDERING SL 30T X-SYNC
KP366/32 MTB SPIDERING SL 32T X-SYNC = CU4041SI32 MTB SPIDERING SL 32T X-SYNC

Hier der Vergleich mit einen Garbaruk (Offset 5,6mm, mit einem GPX-Kettenblatt mit 6mm wird der 
Unterschied noch etwas deutlicher):



Gruß Klaus


----------



## HabitSE (11. April 2020)

Herzlichen Dank für die guten Ratschläge ? Ich habe diese beherzigt und heute nochmals von Grund auf alles neu montiert & justiert. Erfreulicherweise hat sich das Schaltverhalten schonmal deutlich verbessert! Die Kette wandert jetzt auch unter Last auf das kleinste Ritzel, allerdings nur mit ausgesprochen lockerer Zugspannung, was sich leider wieder beim Hochschalten etwas negativ bemerkbar macht... Da besteht noch ein kleiner Nachbesserungsbedarf in der Feineinstellung ?
Bezüglich der verschränkten Kettenlinie möchte ich auch etwas ausprobieren... Ein Freund wird mir die Tage einen schmäleren Spacer für die Antriebsseite auf der Drehbank anfertigen und einen entsprechend breiteren für die andere Seite. Dadurch wird die Spindle samt Kurbeln zwar insgesamt etwas nach links wandern, aber vielleicht lassen sich so die fehlenden mm beim Offset des Kettenblattes ausgleichen und der Versuch kostet in dem Fall ja nichts ? Sollte sich dadurch das Schaltverhalten nochmals bessern, folgt natürlich ein kurzes Update!


----------



## HabitSE (13. April 2020)

Kurzes Update - das Projekt die Eagle am Habit zu montieren ist erfolgreich abgeschlossen ? Dank der selbst gedrehten Adapterhülsen ist die Kettenlinie für mein Setup nun auf 50 mm eingestellt! Habe auch nochmal die Kette im SAG um zwei Glieder gekürzt und mithilfe der Lehre den Abstand der Schaltrolle zum 50´er Ritzel etwas nachjustiert... Siehe da, es lassen sich alle Gänge perfekt durchschalten ?
Ich bin Glücklich & sag Danke für die hilfreichen Tipps @ oldwoodkai & Varanus ?


----------



## CloverPage (23. Juli 2020)

Hallo,
Kann mir jemand sagen ob beim 2016er Habit der Hinterbau ein Ai eingespeichtes Rad benötigt? Gibts da einen Unterschied vom Alu zum Carbon Modell? Beim damaligen F-Si war Alu normales Hinterrad und Carbon Ai 
Und falls zufällig jemand einen Rahmen in M abgeben möchte -> gerne PM


----------



## Spoon-man (23. Juli 2020)

Hi,

ich habe eines aus Aluminium und da ist definitiv kein Ai verbaut. Rahmen habe ich kürzlich noch neu und in allen Größen bei ebay kleinanzeigen gesehen. Außerdem kannst du hier mal im Bikemarkt gucken. Da sollte sich schon irgendwas finden. Beste Grüße


----------



## vsy (24. Juli 2020)

Hallo
Ich hatte meiner Freundin vor 6 Monaten ein Habit Carbon 27.5 aus 2017 gekauft, Hinterbau ist nicht Ai. 
Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StullY (25. Juli 2020)

Geht gut, Jurasteig Richtung Schmidmühlen. Vor genau 3 Jahren gekauft. Außer Reifen und Bremsbelege keine Verschleißteile gewechselt. Häufiger das Tretlager gefettet, da ich vermute, dass dieser knarzt. Speichennippel muss ich vorne immer wieder ein bisschen nachziehen. Lack sehr gut.


----------



## Climmax (15. Januar 2022)

Hallo, mal bißchen entstauben hier _pustundhust_

Habe mir heute ein gebrauchtes Habit SE gekauft.
Hat schon mal einer von Euch auf DUB umgerüstet? Kind sein Scalpel habe ich aufgrund der Ketten Linie 55mm mit 56,5 und 4mm anstatt 5mm Spacer umgerüstet.
Welches Kurbelmass würde ich hier benötigen und welchen Q-Faktor damit die Kurbel nicht an der Schwinge schleift? Habt Ihr Tips für mich?
LG vom Rande der Mutterstadt


----------



## Climmax (16. Januar 2022)

Gerade von der ersten Proberunde zurück (Bereich Rüdersdorfer Tagebau). Bergab bin ich begeistert und macht echt Laune, aber bergauf und generell der Antritt ist nicht meins. Entweder bich zu verwöhnt von meinem alten Scalpel und der 2x10 XX, oder die Geometrie passt mir nicht oder die 1x11. Habe das Gefühl das ich die Kraft nicht umgesetzt bekomme und dazu permanent nicht den richtigen Gang finde.
2 Berge die ich mit dem Scalpel hoch fahre musste ich mit dem Habit heute kurz vor oben absteigen 🙄
Das 30er KB wollte ich eigentlich gegen ein 34er oder 36er tauschen. Darüber brauche ich nicht mehr nachdenken da ich sonst bergauf noch mehr Probleme bekomme.

Zur Verteidigung für das Habit: ...habe aus gesundheitlichen Gründen (Schulter + Arm) voriges Jahr nur paar kleinere Touren gemacht. Demzufolge sind Konditionen und Muskeln gerade nicht in Topform um es mal vorsichtig auszudrücken 🤣


----------



## Climmax (13. Februar 2022)

Kleines Update,
das Habit wurde zwischenzeitlich mit anderen Reifen auf Tubeless, Truvativ Lenker, X01 Schaltung inkl. Kassette, XX1 BB30 Kurbel, Eagle Kette und anderen Pedalen ausgerüstet.

Kurbel wurde geliefert mit 34er KB, das ist auf jedenfall angenehmer zu fahren. Gänge (Übersetzung) passen mir jetzt besser. Denke mal langfristig werde ich mir dann als Ersatz ein 32er holen und mir Gedanken machen ob ich auf 12fach umbaue um die richtigen Anstiege hoch zu kommen.

Nichts desto trotz bin ich "gefühlt" langsam -im Vergleich zum Scalpel-unterwegs. Fahre immer ohne Tacho, daher kann ich es nicht genau festhalten. Werde ich wohl mal mit dem Navi fahren müssen (muss erst Ladekabel organisieren) und eine Standart Runde mit Habit und danach mit dem Scalpel.

Das Fahren damit macht immer noch Spaß, der Antritt ist trotz 34er KB immer noch nicht meins. Irgendwie fehlt mir der "Vortriebsdrang".
Bergab nimmt es wirklich alles mit und bügelt es weg, kein springen, kein unruhige Heck bei schnellen kurzen Stößen (wie bei meinem Scalpel). Liegt satt und bleibt konstant und macht genau was ich will. Mega 👍

Mein subjektiver Vergleich bezieht sich auf mein 2012er Scalpel mit 650B Umbau mit Crest Felgen + 240er Naben, 2x10 XX und ca. 9kg inkl. Pedalen.
Das Habit wiegt aktuell 12,7kg inkl. Pedalen und den WTB i29 Felgen mit VA Lefty 60 und HA Formula Nabe. Beim Kauf waren es 14,2kg.
Jeweils gewogen mit der Personenwagen und mein Gewicht dann abgezogen.
Stören die Felgen/Naben den Vortrieb?

Lese öfters mal Gewichte beim 2016er/2017er Habit von 11,5 bis 12,5kg (auch mit Alu-Rahmen). Wie kommt man auf 11,5kg inkl. der absenkbaren Sattelstütze?
Bremse und Sattel könnte man noch bißchen was sparen, Laufräder wurden dort nicht gewechselt. Ist die 130er Gabel schwerer? Oder wird da einfach nur geflunkert?


----------



## Friendsofmine (16. Februar 2022)

@CloverPage

Hab zwar Ai auf der Felge stehen, musste diese aber "anpassen" -also kein Ai beim 2016er Habit. Aber für mich noch ein richtig gutes CD Rad.


----------



## Climmax (19. Februar 2022)

Schöne Räder! Aber bezahlbar leider schwer bis gar nicht zu bekommen. 
Finde die WTB ganz schön schwer. 
Hatten deine schon 142x12 Achse oder musstest du komplett neu machen?


----------



## Friendsofmine (19. Februar 2022)

@Climmax 

Da war schon ein wenig Glück dabei das ich die neu - für einen echt fairen Kurs bei Dr.CD bekommen habe. 
Hatte aber auch längere Telefonate mit dem Chef, und er versprach mir das er noch einen CZERO LRS neu besorgen werde.
Hatte auch schon einen Tune / Newman LRS beim Felgenbauer in Auftrag gegeben, der aber die vereinbarte Konfi dann doch nicht liefern konnte.
Das besondere ist an diesem CZERO LRS ,das die Farbe der Decals zur Rahmenfarbe passt. Es gab die noch in orange ( waren meist beim Scalpel / Fs-i Hi-Mod ) verbaut, und es gab noch das Lime /Berserker CD Grün und ein dunkles blau.
Da das orig. Cannondale LRS sind haben die die passenden Czero Naben in 142x12 drin. Die Sperrklinken sind aber ein wenig laut für mich, und erinnern ein wenig an die Mavic Geräuschkulisse.

Für mich sind die Habit SE gerade in den zwei Farben noch wirklich gelungende Cannondale Bikes. Ich möchte keines mehr haben, die Cannondale danach veröffentlicht hat.

Gruß und schönes WE


----------



## Climmax (19. Februar 2022)

Ja stimmt, wobei mir da die Rahmenform nicht mehr zusagt. Farbe könnte man ja ändern. 

Was hasst Du für eine Kurbel und Kettenführung verbaut?
Fahre aktuell mit einer BB30 XX1. Aber das ist verdammt eng auf der Nichtantriebsseite. 

Laufradsatz werde ich weiter Augen offen halten. Sind das Sticker oder Aufgedruckt bzw. kann man die entfernen? 

Zeig mal paar mehr Fotos.


----------



## Friendsofmine (25. Februar 2022)

@Climmax

Kurbel ist ne Cannondale Hollowgram mit der normalen MRP serien Kettenführung.
Beim VR sind die Decals geklebt und hinten sind sie lackiert, warum wird noch nicht mal Cannondale wissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Climmax (25. Februar 2022)

Kommt wirklich gut mit den Felgen 👍

Na die XX1 Kurbel habe ich verbaut da sie günstiger war als ein paar Hollowgram Kurbelarme (selbst gebraucht), von SISL2 ganz zu schweigen. Somit habe ich auch noch ein 34er Blatt dazu und Gewicht ist annähernd gleich zur Hollowgram. 

Sind die Czero auch für Trails, Wurzeln und Treppen geeignet oder sollte ich dann lieber was anderes ala  Stan's Flow etc. suchen? 
Hattest du deinen Laufradsatz mal gewogen. Angegeben sind sie mit ca 1690gramm. Ist das realistisch?


----------



## Friendsofmine (26. Februar 2022)

Mit den CZeros kannst auch ordentlich durch den Wald @ Geröll pflügen. Ich hab nix negatives zu berichten, und die angegeben Gewichte sind auch realistisch. Bei mir sind es auch 50gr. weniger als angegeben.
Alle Kurbeln auf dem Rad sind besser als die aus Blei gegossen Serien Teile. A Wahnsinn was die manchmal an die Räder schrauben.
Meine sind sogar SiSL2 Kurbeln - nur neu beschichtet darum sind die schwer zu identifizieren.
Hatte die noch vom Scalpel liegen, und waren mir zu schade zum wegwerfen.
Für mich ein wirklich gelungenes & stimmiges Fully Cannondale, wenn man bestimmte Komponenten wechselt und tauscht.
Finde die 2.0 Lefty überragend zu fahren an dem Rad, und hab den direkten vergleich zur Ocho Lefty am F-Si. 

Schönes WE


----------



## Climmax (26. Februar 2022)

Das hört sich gut an, Czero Laufradsatz würde ich aktuell um die knapp 650Euro in neu bekommen. Vorne mit der Lefty 2.0 Nabe und hinten mit Dt Swiss 350 Nabe in 142x12.
Ist der Preis ok?

Wollte gestern noch XO Bremse montieren, da mir das Gefühl der Guide R Hebel zu weich ist und optisch nicht gefällt. Leider ist die Bremsleitung Befestigung am Sattel bei der XO längs und bei der Guide seitlich. Vorn könnte ich zwar kürzen, aber für hinten ist die mitgelieferte XO Leitung 10cm zu kurz. Somit habe ich jetzt nur die Bremshebel getauscht. Mal probieren wie es sich bremst. Ggf. muß ich noch 1 Bremsleitung bestellen um auch hinten wechseln zu können. 
Alternativ bleibt noch die R1 zu verbauen.


----------



## Friendsofmine (26. Februar 2022)

Der Preis ist sehr gut.
Die Leitungen sind bei dem Rad schnell und einfach erneuert und gewechselt.
Formula R1 ?
Für mich sind die SRAM Guide völlig ausreichend und problemlos. Wenn ich an die Italy Ware  denke....quietscht oder schleift es heut noch im Ohr.


----------



## Climmax (26. Februar 2022)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> ...wenn ich an die Italy Ware  denke....quietscht oder schleift es heut noch im Ohr.


😁😁 😁 

Ja Formula R1, fahren wir an meinem Scalpel und Junior an seinem Trail SL. Am Scalpel schnell schleif- und quitschfrei bekommen und an Juniors eine Weile gedauert. Je nach Temperatur hört man bei seinem beim rückwärts schieben ab und an mal noch ein leichtes "quickquickquick". Schon sehr eng an der Bremsscheibe. Damit muss er leben 😉

War gerade mit Kind auf kleiner Erkundungstour in der abseitigen Umgebung. Glaube lasse die Guide R Bremssättel erstmal dran. So wie es jetzt ist passt es mir gut. Druckpunkt ist ok, nicht mehr so weich. Die XO Sättel lasse ich als Ersatz liegen. 

Na Preis setzt sich zusammen aus LR Satz und einspeichen einer anderen Nabe an der HA, da die verbaute Nabe nicht nutzbar für mich. 
Werde ich dann in Angriff nehmen und mal bestellen. 

Danke Dir und schönes Wochenende für Euch 🙂


----------



## Climmax (4. März 2022)

@Friendsofmine

Die Czero sind heute gekommen. Hinten ist eine Czero SL gekommen. 
Nabe muss noch umgebaut werden. 
Hier sind alles Aufkleber. Kann ich also andere bestellen zur farblichen Anpassung. 

Fährst du tubeless und wenn ja mit dem serienmässig verklebten Band oder hast du anderes verwendet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendsofmine (11. März 2022)

Hab keine Lust auf auf das ganze Dichtmilch Geraffel, und fahre ganz normal mit Schlauch.
Bei Dr.CD geordert ?

Gruß


----------



## Friendsofmine (25. August 2022)

Climmax schrieb:


> Kleines Update,
> das Habit wurde zwischenzeitlich mit anderen Reifen auf Tubeless, Truvativ Lenker, X01 Schaltung inkl. Kassette, XX1 BB30 Kurbel, Eagle Kette und anderen Pedalen ausgerüstet.
> 
> Kurbel wurde geliefert mit 34er KB, das ist auf jedenfall angenehmer zu fahren. Gänge (Übersetzung) passen mir jetzt besser. Denke mal langfristig werde ich mir dann als Ersatz ein 32er holen und mir Gedanken machen ob ich auf 12fach umbaue um die richtigen Anstiege hoch zu kommen.
> ...



Am besten finde ich dein Rücklicht, das schön den hinteren Reifen illuminiert.


----------



## Friendsofmine (25. August 2022)

Die Influencer SRAM Ware ist da.

Das Wetter kann als zum Wochenende kurzzeitig schlecht werden, so dass man für 60 Min. kurz in die Werkstatt kann.


----------

